# Pathfinder: Rise of the Runelords, Burnt Offerings OOC



## hewligan (Nov 4, 2007)

Burnt Offerings, Rise of the Runelords - Pathfinder Adventure Path 1, Adventure 1

Character Thread 
Game (IC) Thread

*Adventure Background*

Sandpoint has faced many hardships but also great prosperity in its 42-year history. A small town on the Varisian Bay, fisher-men, farmers, and other simple folk make the community one of the rare truly peaceful havens in Varisia. Yet, while the townsfolk have known dark times in the past, a new shadow has begun to loom over the unsuspecting town.

Emerging from the shadow of these events, though, Sandpoint has healed and rebuilt, with many townsfolk viewing the coming dedication of a new church (the old one was burnt to the ground, taking Father Tobyn and his pregnant daughter with it) as a symbolic end to the healing and return to normality.

*Our True Heroes (we hope!)* 


Jokad The Reaver, Shoanti Human, Shadde Quah - Axe Clan Barbarian, Level 1.  Frostrune
Danth Brinfield, favored of Sarenae, Human, Cleric, Level 1.  Rhun
Mandraiv the hermit, free spirit of Desna, Human, Cleric, Level 1, 55 years old.  Airwalkrr
Kael Saern, Human, Sorcerer, Level 1.  Friadoc
Jovik, Human, Rogue, Level 1.  Fenric
*The Rules* 

Players may post here "out-of-character", meaning please ask any game questions or mechanics questions, or whatever. Keep the game thread (linked above) in character, except for mechanical notes, etc., which you can mark with "OOC: ......."

Dice Rolling: Use Invisible Castle, and where it says character name, please use your character name (first name only), and where it says Notes, please put the post number. You must post the link to your dice roll, and no cheating please (remember I can look back and see previous rolls).

The key to dice rolling is to make it not slow things down. So if it is an attack roll, and you roll a critical chance, then please immediately roll the critical confirm roll for me and post that link to. Also, always roll a damage roll if you think there is a chance you hit (or I will do it). Do all of this at one time, and we can turn 3 possible posts (with my requests in between) into 1. This could save about 2 days for each round of combat!!!

Rather than wait for rolls, etc., I will make them myself. So if you post that you want to attack, and it is your turn, and you post the hit roll, but forget to post a critical confirm and/or damage roll, i will automatically do them for you.

*Pretty Colours* 

Some people like to post their IC speech in the same colour each time. If you prefer that, and it can help make this more readable (as long as you pick a colour that is readable), then please do so. I will then update your player name with that colour above.

Please make sure your colour is readable on light grey background, as I don't use the black background, and thus pale grey, blue, yellow colours are pretty much invisible to me!

*Most Important Rule* 

The GM (me) does not post his rolls. Why? Takes too long, and also means I cannot fudge things. Every now and then the GM has to fudge things to let the story roll.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2007)

Can't wait; should be a fun game. I also updated Danth's spells on his charsheet.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm very excited and can't wait until things start, too!

When Kael Saern speaks he will use the following color for his speech, "As I think it is fitting and readable."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

Mandraiv shall use Sienna as his posting color if that is ok for everyone.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 5, 2007)

Jovik will use Royal Blue

Sorry on my tardiness Hewligan. I had to teach on Saturday so it put me back. I had been working Jovik up, but hadn't posted him to the Character thread. I had been working on him and editing in the recruiting thread   

Should be good to go for a review. Let me know what else you would like. I'll have some time to polish what ever else is needed tomorrow.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 5, 2007)

Those colours are all perfectly readable to me. I will update the names to reflect the colours.

Fenris - no problem. The weekend is often difficult for posting. I shall check out Jovik today and post your lead-in text in the game thread today.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> The weekend is often difficult for posting. I shall check out Jovik today and post your lead-in text in the game thread today.





In that case, Danth will use DARK ORANGE, as befits a priest of the sun.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 5, 2007)

Ready and eager to start.  As for a color... how about dark red?  Kinda like blood.... heh


----------



## hewligan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Game is now on!*

Please go to the IC thread and post your rolls.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Hewligan,

How far is the goblin with the oil bomb from Danth? The preferred action for Round 1 would be to cast _command_ and tell the goblin to drop the bomb, but he needs to be within 25' to do so.


*Oh, and a woo-hoo for this being my 6000th post!*


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2007)

You know, I'll never put Mal into an overly dangerous spot, but ya gotta love the protective bio-magic missile/meat shield that is my familiar.

*chuckles*

By the way, Rhun, congratz!

Damn, 2 years and 6k in posts...I'm such a quiet slow @$$.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

_OOC: He plays a LOT of pbp games._


----------



## hewligan (Nov 7, 2007)

3.5 years and just over 100 posts. I am a serial lurker, I guess.

Danth - you are 30 foot from the podium, so getting there would be a full round move. You are about 20 foot from Jovik (he is very central, you are at the top edge of the square), and about 45 foot from the goblin who is hiding under the cart.

I do have a map of the square, and I know where you all are on it, but it is tricky to post these things (copyright + no scanner = ???)

Remember that even though there are 3 goblins left alive in the near vicinity, there is chaos all around, and you can hear stuff going on elsewhere.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd check the books, as there are often disclaimers that say that personal photocopy usage is allowed; often meant solely for maps and character sheets.

Also, as I don't know for sure what fair use laws are like in the UK, you should be able to make a simple copy of the map under fair use.

Lastly, all of that said, I have a scanner, as well as legal PDF downloads of the products and if you give me specific page numbers, go right to where the page in question is and make a copy of the map(s) without spoiler the adventure for myself.

Oh, if you have the PDFs, you could do a screen shot of the maps and make a bitmap or jpeg of them.

All you have to do, in a windows PC, is have the image up and on the screen, hit the Print Screen button, and then open Microsoft Paint (or other graphics program) and hit ctrl-v and it'll paste the image into the program. Name and save the file and you've got the map.

Hope any of these help.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 7, 2007)

And yes, I'm a night owl.

*chuckles*

Normally this is the middle of my day, but as I'm converting to a day walker schedule, I shall be turning in for the night in about an hour or so.

Feh, silly world not living on my schedule.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry for the slight delay in my post (about 6 hours late), but I have a 2 year old with a fever and I have a stonking hangover to boot.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Sorry for the slight delay in my post (about 6 hours late), but I have a 2 year old with a fever and I have a stonking hangover to boot.




No worries, Hewligan.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Sorry for the slight delay in my post (about 6 hours late), but I have a 2 year old with a fever and I have a stonking hangover to boot.




No worries, here, I hope the wee one feels better, soon.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

That's the beauty of pbp. Little things like that aren't really much of an inconvenience. Hope the little tike is feeling better.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2007)

All - just wanted to post a short ramble. I know the game so far has been combat + combat, but this is not going to be the case going forward. The Pathfinder game starts with several goblin encounters before moving on to the bigger, creepier stuff. You are now a good way through the first part, with a few encounters to go over the next few days of in-game time.

I also wanted to thank you for being so good at posting. I didn't expect to get such constant and rapid responses, and will be forgiving for small lapses. However, so far so good, and I appear to have been blessed with a very good bunch of players! Thanks for that!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2007)

No need to apologize, hewligan, as the game is fine and enjoyable, thus far. I'm all for a healthy mix of combat and non-combat, as it fits the genre well.

I'm having a blast and I feel the group, yourself included, have mixed role-playing aspects in with the die-rolling quite well.

One of the perks of text-based on-line gaming is that you can mix the die throwing and the posing in with each other and always get role-playing. 

Anyhow, I think we've all gotten rather lucky, as the group is pretty solid, plays well, and we're enjoying ourselves.

So, you're welcome and thank you, too!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, yeah, on a side note: I am not stalking your posts, I swear, I don't even have e-mail notification turned on. I'm just house bound until my new job starts, so I refresh a lot and look for updates in my various games.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2007)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

For sure! Good luck on the new job!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, that's it, I'm burning the hair doll now!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2007)

By the way, just to make sure I have it right, most of us are at 600 XP now, with one (Jovik I think, but I'm probably wrong) at 700Xp, right?

I just wanted to make sure before I went and editted my sheet.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, all at 600XP, Jovik at 700XP. Plenty of XP to come. At 2nd level you also get a bonus attribute increase as per my original "even level" raise approach.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Yes, all at 600XP, Jovik at 700XP. Plenty of XP to come. At 2nd level you also get a bonus attribute increase as per my original "even level" raise approach.




Sounds good. Now we just need more goblies to whack!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 13, 2007)

If there is one thing I can guarantee, it is that there will be more goblins to smack. Many more (and other weird things to boot)!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry I've been off the radar for a couple days. This is a busy season for me at work and I've been putting in overtime. I'll catch up later today (friday).


----------



## hewligan (Nov 16, 2007)

No problem - life happens!  You missed the surprise round, but I took the move for you (attack - you missed, but then frontal assault is not Mandraiv's strong point). The next round is a bigger deal as the goblins get to fight back. If you can post over the next 12 hours then you will be fine. if not, i will do another attack for you. it is no big deal!

Cheers for letting me know, though.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, three 12-hour shifts later I'm actually ready to catch up. Looks like a lot has been going on. Incidentally, I work in retail so on Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays, expect my posting to be light as I will likely be putting in a lot of hours during the holidays.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> No problem - life happens!  You missed the surprise round, but I took the move for you (attack - you missed, but then frontal assault is not Mandraiv's strong point). The next round is a bigger deal as the goblins get to fight back. If you can post over the next 12 hours then you will be fine. if not, i will do another attack for you. it is no big deal!





Just an FYI, I usually don't post much on the weekends. I'll go get an IC post up today, though.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2007)

A quick heads up from my end of the world, starting this week and for the next three weeks total, I'll be in training for a new job so I won't be posting between the hours of 8-5 UTC/GMT -7 hours, Monday through Friday.

So, most of my posts, during the weekday for the next three weeks will be roughly around this time of the day and into the evening with boughts of them before I head to work.

Fun, fun...no complaints, though, as I've been out of work for three weeks and work is good. Plus, once I've got work in hand, the place has an open internet, so I chould be able to post during the day once I"m on shift.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 19, 2007)

Ach, you are a bunch of pathetic scoundrels!

Just joking. The game is going fine, pace wise, and on the rare occasions when you cannot post I will make a reasonable guess as to your action.

I too have hit the end-of-year busy time at work, but I hope to keep up most of the pace. I am a forgiving GM, so don't panic if you miss a day or two!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2007)

On the subject of being gone. I will be gone for Thanksgiving from Wed until most likely Saturday. So Hewligan, feel free to NPC Jovik in the time.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, I've noticed that we have a pretty solid group going here, both on quality and pacing, so I didn't think it'd be an issue.

On a side note, I meant to say that I had been out of work for three MONTHS, not weeks, and in hindsight it's actually FOUR months.

*laughs*

But, I can post from work, too, so it's all good.

Gotta love open net during lunch.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi all!

I forget to drop by here and check the posts for time to time.  You all have been pretty busy.  

I'm enjoying the pace of this game so far.  We've actually been able to maintain some momemtum between rounds and that is pretty unusual for PbP... at least my limited experience.

Kudos to everyone!

I also wanted to let everyone know I too will be away from a computer for a few days during Thanksgiving (Wed afternoon to Friday night).  Hopefully I won't miss too much but Jokad should be fairly easy to NPC.

After this fight, all he wants is ale, food, and women... and not necessarily in that order.  Depending on how the town responds I think he could like being a 'hero'.

Frostrune


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 1, 2007)

Have we gained any treasure yet? Mandraiv won't ask for a share of anything gathered, but if anyone has handed out shares, he will take a share and donate part of it to the church.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2007)

Thus far Kael has been gathering a communal fund pouch with the money we've taken, it's why he's mentioned totals now and then, in case anyone needs or asks for their shares.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 2, 2007)

Kael, as mentioned, has been the only one so far to collect and store the cash found on the little gobbers. Not sure just how openly he has been offering the shares around, but if I picked up a $50 bill and nobody with me asked for a share I would eventually just assume it was mine. So, if you want to share the spoils, please ask IC and see what Kael says.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2007)

Jokad knows Kael has the funds, thus far, as he handed Kael the monies he found and Kael announced the totals a couple of times.

The only temptation for Kael to use more than his fair share just passed with the horse Aldern gave him..*chuckles*

So, yeah, mention it ICly and we'll go from there, Kael's a good kid. Better than I am, at least. *laughs*


----------



## frostrune (Dec 2, 2007)

Jokad will be asking for the money soon; especially when he has to start paying for his drinks again.  

I also wanted to compliment our DM.  I can't recall a game where a PC of mine has felt as much personal 'ownership' to a town.  It's the subtle things I think.... warm pastries, random acts of kindness from a passerby, the sheriff knowing your father.. etc.

I just wanted to say well done and that I am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 2, 2007)

I am glad you are enjoying it. It is a lot more fun for me as GM than I had ever hoped. We have a good group. Also, I think we have to thank James Jacobs of Paizo for creating such a well-rounded adventure (and it just gets better AND DARKER starting REAL SOON!!!!)

I hope you all have strong stomachs!


----------



## hewligan (Dec 9, 2007)

Are we having some problems? I have noticed that some players haven't posted in 4 or 5 days, and previously we were managing almost a post a day.

Is it the lack of combat? The next combat sequence is very soon, and much more challenging than the first. Should be within a post or two of now, depending on your actions.

Let me know if you are going to have difficulty posting for a while, and I will fill in for you. Thanks!


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

This happens with pbp. Everyone is really excited at the outset and posts a lot then enthusiasm dies down and you discover whether the group has the gumption to stick with it. But don't be disheartened. We have a pretty good group relative to my experience. The holidays probably are a factor as well. In my case, I'm a retail manager and this is just a really busy season for me so I've been putting in a lot of overtime. I'm still committed to the game though and will post when I can. After Christmas, I should get back to 3-4 posts a week.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 11, 2007)

My enthusiasm is still there, so no worries, however I did just start a new job, which means less available hours, so I just thought I'd share that.

My Work schedule is in -7 GMT and is as follows:

Sat-Sun 1030-1900
Mon-Wed 1330-2200
Thur-Fri Off

So, if my posting seems less at moments then this is why.

Once I have a few things more in hand, I will be able to post from work, but that's a smidge away from today - barring a sudden promotion or new job.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 11, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Are we having some problems? I have noticed that some players haven't posted in 4 or 5 days, and previously we were managing almost a post a day.
> 
> Is it the lack of combat? The next combat sequence is very soon, and much more challenging than the first. Should be within a post or two of now, depending on your actions.
> 
> Let me know if you are going to have difficulty posting for a while, and I will fill in for you. Thanks!




Finals for me. Writing and grading them are almost worse than taking them. But feel free to fill in for me whenever to advance the story. Most DMs in PbP will do so after a reasonable time and a majority of players have posted. I trust you with Jovik.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 11, 2007)

I should have no problems keeping up with that pace in the near future.  When the actual week around Christmas hits I may be without a computer for a while.  

Depending on everyone elses availability you may need to run Jokad for bit around then.

Frostrune


----------



## hewligan (Dec 17, 2007)

Advance warning: I will be travelling to NYC (from the UK) on Wednesday, returning Saturday on the red-eye, so expect 3 days of silence from me between those days. Sorry about this - business!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2007)

No worries, Hewligan. We all get busy from time to time.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2007)

It's all good, Hewligan; we've got pretty steady and solid folk here, so I doubt anyone would have an issue with it (at least outside of humor  ).


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2007)

Heck, let me add something; I've never thought it possible to have a "tabletop" feel when it comes to play by post, but I've gotta admit that I've been pleasantly surprised on EN World...especially with this group. 

I'm really glad to be here, sharing this story with you all.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, it is official. I am travelling to New York without computer. I will be missing until Saturday. I will post tonight with a note at the bottom to have you role-play amongst yourselves (or stay silent) before picking up with a post again on Saturday.

I understand that the posting rate will slow down a little from some of you over Christmas due to family commitments, travel, etc.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 19, 2007)

Hewligan, 

It's all good, we understand and more importantly I hope you have a safe, productive and (if/when possible) an enjoyable trip.

Also, I hope everyone here has an enjoyable holiday season (Merry Christmas, Joyous Kwanzaa, Happy Hanukkah, an Excellent Winter Solstice and Yuletide!) and if I missed something...well, sorry?!?!


----------



## frostrune (Dec 19, 2007)

Unfortunately I'll be taking off about the time Hewligan gets back to a computer.  My availability until New Years will be spotty at best and may be non-existant.

Jokad should be pretty easy to run though.  Just kill stuff and growl a lot.  If it matters he hasn't used his rage yet for today.

Also, I am kind of expecting Ameiko's brother (or father) to be the person whistling behind the door.  That's why I suggested going to grappling attacks vs lethal.  Jokad likes his celebrity status in town and doesn't want to screw it up by killing a townsfolk... even if they are guilty.

Everyone have a great Holiday.

Frostrune


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in like a week. I've been working 15 hours a day at my store and I literally haven't had the time. It's probably going to be like this until after Christmas. After that I'll get back to my regular semi-daily posting.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 20, 2007)

T'is the Season, man, so no worries....heck, I work on X-mas Eve and Day...at an iPhone and iPod Touch HelpDesk.

What do you think my sanity is gonna be like, soon?


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> T'is the Season, man, so no worries....heck, I work on X-mas Eve and Day...at an iPhone and iPod Touch HelpDesk.
> 
> What do you think my sanity is gonna be like, soon?




Well in that case. My iPod touch skips around a lot. Why is that? I only dropped it in the toliet and ran over it with the car. It's still under warranty right? Right?








Fenris runs away after poking Friadoc with a sharp pointy 'i' stick.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 22, 2007)

I have returned. Just.

I flew business class to New York, but actually fainted on the flight over and smashed up my face a bit. I had a grazed chin and forehead, and a badly bleeding nose with damage to the bridge (but not broken). It was rather embarrassing, having to lie on the floor for 20 minutes while the hostesses fussed over me.

I returned today after a successful trip, but I am exhausted. I will post on Sunday, but I fully understand that things will move very slowly for the next week. Luckily the next few posts should be easy to run in absence, and shouldn't disrupt character building at all.

Oh, and I own an iTouch and love it. I loaded it with SouthPark from the iTunes store before my flight and it helped me survive the long flights.

Happy holidays everyone, and thanks for your patience!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 23, 2007)

Aww, man, crap; you're okay, now, though, right?

On a side note: My job is supporting the iPhone and iPod Touch, so I can agree in that they are very awesome little gadgets.  By the way, make sure to get the Applecare Protection Plan (APP) it doubles your manufactures warranty, which includes phone support.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 23, 2007)

My last ipod was the original one, 5gb, bought ... well, YEARS ago, and it lasted for a good 4 or 5 years. Only died when I replaced the battery with a longer-life third-party one, and then three months later that basically melted. Even then, the iPod still functioned as an external hard disk. Those old ones were built like tanks. The new ones seem pretty tough too! 

I am Mac through and through, which is making me a little nervous about the new Digital Initiative from WoTC. I got my first Mac back in 1999, and have had them ever since. Currently using a very nice MacBook Pro with the new-style LED backlit screen.

Oh, I just made a new IC post.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't have an actual iPod. However, I put a 4 gig micro SD card in my Blackberry Pearl, and it does a really good job of working _like_ and iPod.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 24, 2007)

Blackberry Pearl = best invention since .... well, for a while. I love mine!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Blackberry Pearl = best invention since .... well, for a while. I love mine!




Agreed. Except that it means work comes with me everywhere I go now!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll be the first to tell you that I HATE the Blackberry, but I'll just as quickly admit that the Blackberry Pearl is a fine lil' piece of work and is above and beyond it's predecessors.

Up until it, I thought all Blackberries were up-jumped beepers and hold outs to an old tech, but now I see something nice and new for the future, so it's all good.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 29, 2007)

Hewligan,
How do you want to handle HP at second level? 

As I recall ( but can't find the post), you were going to accelerate one of the advancements, but I don't recall whether that was feats or stats. Anything special at second level?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2007)

*From the recruitment thread:*



			
				Hewligan said:
			
		

> *Character Creation:*
> 
> I need 4 characters, as mentioned above, and all need to be created with reasons to be in Sandpoint at the campaign’s beginning (they could have been sent to take part in the dedication of the new church, they could be locals, merchants, even minor criminals allowed to watch the ceremony under the supervision of the sheriff on grounds of good behaviour. Whatever that takes your fancy.
> 
> ...




I don't see anything on how to handle hit point advancement.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 29, 2007)

Hoodey-Hoo!

Leveling! *grins*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 29, 2007)

Indeed - you all get to level up 1 attribute.

As for hit points: I don't like rolling, rewards some and punishes others rather randomly. My preferred approach is to take full at first level, and then rounded down half + 1 at other levels, so your hit points would be like this:

1d4 = 3
1d6 = 4
1d8 = 5
1d10 = 6
1d12 = 7

If you absolutely hate this approach, let me know and we can change it to a rolling system. I will cross post this to the character thread.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 29, 2007)

In that case, I'm done leveling


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2007)

Danth has been updated to Level 2.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Kael is done, too.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Kael is done, too.





You shorted Kael a hit point...he should be at 9 (4+3+2 con).


----------



## frostrune (Dec 30, 2007)

Jokad is updated as well.  That stat boost really helped.

Frostrune


----------



## hewligan (Dec 30, 2007)

Rhun - thanks for picking the missing hit point up. You sure saved me from having to do any of the hard work (just as well, I am drinking beer, so noticing the odd missing hit point is not going to be easy!)


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, on a quick side note: I just noticed on Kael's character sheet that his varisian tattoo is mage hand, not magic missile.

Now, this is odd because I thought it was magic missile, thus giving him one extra MM a day for fights, but it's not.

I think I've only been pushed to the extra spell once (the first big fight), so should I leave it as mage hand and apologize for the one extra time or should I make the tattoo magic missile in way of apology?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 29, 2008)

Rhun, I just noticed the HP comment, thanks a lot! I appreciate it.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 30, 2008)

Friadoc - I am very flexible either way. Given that Kael seems to specialise in magic missile, I think the change is the most logical (and I am fine with that), but really, it is your call.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 30, 2008)

I will be in Japan from Saturday 2nd February to Sunday 10th. During that time I will have my MacBook Pro with me, and should hopefully be able to continue posting, but please expect at least some minor disruption, and there will almost certainly be no posts on the Saturday 2nd and Sunday 10th as the flight itself is 13 hours or so.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome choice on a computer, hewligan. 

But, seriously; I'm sure we all understand about the posting, you just have a safe, healthy trip and make sure to get up during the flight, once or twice, to avoid those leg issues from them.

We'll be here when you post, I'm sure of it. 

I'll let you know once I make the change on the tattoo, although I'm pretty sure I'll do the magic missile; I know I liked the idea of the mage hand, but...we'll see.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey all,

Starting Friday 2/29 I'm headed out of town on a long awaited vacation.  I'll out of contact until at least 3/8.

Hewligan please NPC Jokad as needed in my absence.  Hopefully it won't be too much trouble.

If we ever get out of this dungeon, he is planning to show off his scars and enjoy his hero status at the local watering holes, the White Deer certainly among them.

Cheers,

Josh/Frostrune


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, Josh, you have a safe and enjoyable vacation.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Indeed. Have fun vacationing!


----------



## hewligan (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I mentioned in the original join up email that vacations would absolutely not be allowed, whatsoever!

Just joking. Have a well deserved rest. I am on vacation this weekend myself, and enjoying the brief respite!


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 3, 2008)

Sadly, hewligan, I think when you offer us cake or death, we're always gonna take cake.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 10, 2008)

We have had a noticeable fall off in postings lately. Most specifically in regards to Airwalkrr. I believe that the best course of action is to effectively retire Mandraiv to town after we finish the Catacombs (we are in the final room, right now, so assuming you survive the battle we should be looking at a week or so). He can then act as a NPC going forward - a local source of knowledge.

Any comments on this proposed retirement of Mandraiv are welcome, as are any comments on why we have had a bit of a slow-down recently. I am happy to receive any feedback to help push things along.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 10, 2008)

That sounds like a solid and fair course of action, as it leaves a lot of options open for him and the player.

As for posting slack, at least on my end, I've had a busy week with a new job, but I'll be more focused from here on out. 

On a side (dork) note, this post came from my iPhone.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> That sounds like a solid and fair course of action, as it leaves a lot of options open for him and the player.




Agreed.

As far as slow posting on my post, I'm forced to blame work as well. I used to get all my posting done at the office, and lately I've been so swamped I just don't have the time. And that severely limits my posting frequency.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope there would be no hard fellings but I'd vote for retiring Mandraiv as well.  

Other than when I am away, I work at a job where I can check this site about 14 times a day.  I realize not everyone has this opportunity.  

In general, I'm all for anything that speeds up the pace of play.

I'm enjoying this game immensely.  I hope you all are too.

Josh/Frostrune


----------



## hewligan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I was just wanting to know if there was any element of the game that needed changing. Personally I feel the Catacombs have dragged on a bit, but I guess that this is more a problem of playing a dungeon crawl element online. It is probably the sort of mini-dungeon that you could blast your way through in a single session face to face.

Mandraiv is now, for all intents and purposes, dropped. Airwalkrr's last IC post was several weeks ago, and I believe he is focusing more on the games he runs, which is understandable.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> I hope there would be no hard fellings but I'd vote for retiring Mandraiv as well.
> 
> Other than when I am away, I work at a job where I can check this site about 14 times a day.  I realize not everyone has this opportunity.
> 
> ...




Whereas I work at a job where I can't 

Sorry I have been slow myself. I just finished my last job application that that is over, work is a bear but my posting should pick up in the next day or so.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm going to be doing some travelling for business the next couple of weeks.  Starting tomorrow I will be out for 3 days, back for 4, then out again for a week.  My posting will be sporadic at best, non-existant at worst.

Please NPC Jokad as you see fit and I'll catch up as I can.

Cheers,

Frostrune


----------



## frostrune (Mar 31, 2008)

Also probably about time we took stock of the loot we have collected thus far and divied it up.  Friadoc, I hope you've been keeping track cause I know I haven't.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 31, 2008)

Leveled!

Yeah I have been waiting for this level as I got Weapon Finesse finally!

(not to mention the second dice of sneak attack   )

I intend to give Jokad a run for his money.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 31, 2008)

Frostrune - thanks for the advance warning. I will NPC as required, and you can fill in when available.

Fenris - I will review Jovik tonight


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 31, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Also probably about time we took stock of the loot we have collected thus far and divied it up.  Friadoc, I hope you've been keeping track cause I know I haven't.





*laughs*

No worries, I'll scoure the whole dang thread if I have to.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Also probably about time we took stock of the loot we have collected thus far and divied it up.  Friadoc, I hope you've been keeping track cause I know I haven't.




Absolutely...Danth could use some better armor. And maybe a masterwork morningstar if we have recovered enough cash.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll have Kael updated by tonight, it would have been done last night, but I was dead tired when I got home from work.

I swear, if one of those work from home and make a ton of money jobs was something more than mythical, they'd be tempting.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 3, 2008)

Jokad - looks good. I like the switch into Ranger. Still in keeping with his character, but shows perhaps a slight move away from the wildness of his youth.

Kael - still needs to be updated to level 3. I will post an update today regardless, but please update him before the weekend.

Jovik - again, looks great.

Danth - still as snake hipped as ever, and looking good. Level 3 opens up some useful spells, so hopefully Danth can avoid falling into the healer trap.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 3, 2008)

Kael has been updated, on the rogue's gallery page (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=211085) and all is well. *grins*

If there is any downtime between adventures, once that occurs, Kael will most likely make some potions and scrolls, thus consuming some XP (not enough to drop levels mind you) and money.

If that's okay, that is.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Danth - still as snake hipped as ever, and looking good. Level 3 opens up some useful spells, so hopefully Danth can avoid falling into the healer trap.




Yeah, having my clerics get pinched into the healer role always sucks...you should go check out my 12th level Cleric in JA's Great North game, though. That character kicks butt in combat. 

I did design Danth to be more of a healer, though...I even took healing as one of his domains. It seemed to go along with worshipping Sarenae.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 3, 2008)

I actually went with the ranger level as it helped me with my concept a bit.  I'm will be returning to barbarian soon.

I really wanted to be able to track.  I could have simply taken the feat at 3rd level and kept on going but I got it and a whole lot more for a quick switch to ranger.  Track, species enemy, more skill points, two good save boosts... hard to resist.  3rd level is kind of a crumby level for barbarian (+1 trap sense) so it wasn't much of a comparison.

Which brings me to another question... hewligan, were you a reader of Dragon magazine?  I've been trying desperately to find the article but for a year or two they ran charcater class specific articles in the back.  There was one that had 'substitution' abilites for barbarian.  One of which was a 3rd level ability that removed trap sense +1 and gave you the ability to charge without taking a -2 penalty to AC.  Obviously, I would much prefer that to trap sense but that is totally up to you.  Not relevant until 4th level anyway.... if I live that long.  

Anyway, back for a couple days before a week long trip to France.  I'll try and get a post up soon.  

BTW, how did Amryl respond to my invitation to party?


----------



## hewligan (Apr 4, 2008)

Frostrune - I am perfectly happy with that update for the Barbarian Level 3, when it comes. It seems very reasonably balanced.

You will be in France, and then the week after that I will be on holiday in a farm in North Devon (a farm that is focused on holidays for young children - sort of a petting farm rather than a working farm), so realistically things will be a little slow for the next 2 weeks or so.

Amryl ... keep trying young man. Look for an IC post today.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 6, 2008)

*Treasure of the Heroes of Sandpoint*

The following are the contents of the party treasure, including items in individuals hands, however it does not included all individual things or finds.

UPDATED - 6 Apr 2008 - 1945

[sblock=Healing Items]
Potion (cure light wounds)
Scroll - Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2): Mandraiv had this, but will pass it on to Danth for the next section of the adventure.
Cure Light wounds potion (issued Jokad)
Cure Light wounds potion (issued Jovik)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Coins and precious metals]
24g 30s 8cp
10 platinum pieces (on the corpse of Tsuto)
6 Pouches of Gold Dust (worth 50gp EACH, so 300gp in total)
8 pouches of silver dust (worth 5gp each, so 40gp in total)
3 ancient gold coins, appraised as worth about 5gp each (simply for the heavy gold content)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gems, Jewels, and Jewelry]
Fire Agate Ring - 20gp value
Blue Marble Ring - 8gp value
Gold Band - magic detected, will cost 100gp to get it identified (just the pure cost of the material components, the local sage is willing to cast it for free except for the cost of the pearl that the spell will consume)
Miniature Tiara - worth 50gp in a place like Magnimar
Unholy symbol of Lamashtu - worth 10gp and can be sold locally if required.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapons]
Dagger (Jovik issued, worth 10gp)
+1 longsword (issue to Jokad)
Silver Dagger - non-magical, but useful against creatures resistant to normal weapons (hint) 
Masterwork Handaxe - unclaimed 
+1 Dagger of Returning (Jovik issued)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Miscellaneous]
Pack Horse for Kael (gift from Aldern)
Masterwork Thieve's Tools (Jovik issued)
Old Book - Written in abyssal, you have it deciphered in parts by an old sage who runs a sort of shop/museum. He says it is worth about 100gp in a place like Magnimar. He offers you 80gp for it, saying he literally cannot afford any more. Your call whether you sell it.
Bottle of Wine
[/sblock]

[sblock=Magic Items]
Wand of Shocking Grasp (Kael issued) - 23 remaining charges 
Scroll - Burning Hands (CL 3rd) - I forgot to mention it but was levitating in the room with the wine, etc.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Group gifted]
Cloak of the Guard (Midblue, trimmed in white), for each person, which was accompanied with a pouch of 30 GP for each, as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Apr 7, 2008)

Gents,

This is most likely it for the week for me.  I am told I will have internet in my hotel in France but precious little time to use it.  We'll see.

Remember, Jokad is a ranger now.  He has decent tracking and survival skills that might help us find the goblin lair. 

Don't have too much fun without me.  And don't get me killed, Jokad has a girlfriend now  

Frostrune


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Gents,
> 
> This is most likely it for the week for me.  I am told I will have internet in my hotel in France but precious little time to use it.  We'll see.
> 
> ...





Don't worry. Jovik will comfort her when he brings news of your death.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Hewligan,

What books are allowed for choosing feats?


----------



## hewligan (Apr 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Hewligan,
> 
> What books are allowed for choosing feats?




I use core only, but you can throw a feat at me (post it here), and if it doesn't appear silly I will allow it. Let me know the book it came from.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> I use core only, but you can throw a feat at me (post it here), and if it doesn't appear silly I will allow it. Let me know the book it came from.




Well, I was considering _Touch of Healing_ from Complete Crusader...I've sblocked it below. It basically would allow Danth to keep the party healed to half hit points outside of combat without using his spells.

[sblock=Touch of Healing]
Feat - Touch of Healing

Benefit: As long as you have a conjuration (healing) spell of 2nd level or higher available to cast, you can spend a standard action to touch a target creature and heal 3 points of damage per level of the highest-level conjuration (healing) spell you have available to cast. You can use this ability only on a target that has been reduced to one-half or fewer of its total hit points. The effect ends once you've healed the subject up to half its normal maximum hit points. This ability has no effect on creatures that can't be healed by cure spells.[/sblock]

If that doesn't work, though, just let me know, as I'm also considering _Augment Summoning._


----------



## hewligan (Apr 11, 2008)

I have no problem with that feat.

All - I will be away on holiday for 1 week starting tomorrow (Saturday the 12th April). I will make one last IC post tonight, and then radio silence for 1 week.

Please feel free to post IC, and OOC, in the relevant threads, and thanks for your patience when I am gone.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 12, 2008)

Enjoy the holiday, hewligan, I hope you and yours have a good week.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2008)

While Hewligan is on holiday...what do the rest of you think for a feat choice for Danth's 3rd level feat?

I'm considering either _Touch of Healing_ from Complete Crusader (detailed above) or _Augment Summoning_. Touch of Healing will give us more staying power without actually using up Danth's spells, but can only heal up to half-hitpoints. Augment Summoning will help if Danth starts using Summoning spells, which he is finally getting to a level at which they will prove useful.

What do you all think? Other suggestions?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 12, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> While Hewligan is on holiday...what do the rest of you think for a feat choice for Danth's 3rd level feat?
> 
> I'm considering either _Touch of Healing_ from Complete Crusader (detailed above) or _Augment Summoning_. Touch of Healing will give us more staying power without actually using up Danth's spells, but can only heal up to half-hitpoints. Augment Summoning will help if Danth starts using Summoning spells, which he is finally getting to a level at which they will prove useful.
> 
> What do you all think? Other suggestions?




I vote healing. Danth's pretty good in combat so summoning, while nice is limited. But we were very tight last time on healing.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 13, 2008)

One can nenver have too much healing, so.. Yeah!


----------



## frostrune (Apr 14, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Don't worry. Jovik will comfort her when he brings news of your death.




 Sorry, she actually likes *guys*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 18, 2008)

I am back from holiday. Will post tomorrow (19th April).


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> I am back from holiday. Will post tomorrow (19th April).




Great! Hope you had a super trip!


----------



## frostrune (Apr 19, 2008)

SWEET!


----------



## hewligan (Apr 20, 2008)

I am out of the country without my MacBook Pro for 2 days, returning Wednesday. I will post on Wednesday night, and will also be making a post tonight (Sunday), so really only a 2 day gap. Sorry about this!


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 21, 2008)

FYI - Aside from my iPhone, I am without the net until tomorrow. Sorry for this unexpected delay.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 25, 2008)

All - sorry for the various delays over the past two weeks. I have had the aforementioned holiday, followed at short notice by a 3 day business trip to Berlin, and finally I have a professional exam (today - Friday) that has been consuming vast amounts of free time.

The good news is that you are all still with me, and by 1pm today the exam and everything else is behind me, and I don't have another business trip or holiday planned for quite a few weeks.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

No apologies nessecary Hew. It worked out well, as the last few weeks have been very busy on my end as well.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

Hewligan...if Jovik survives his crazy tumble attmept and kills Gogmurt, please change Danth's attack to the cat.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hewligan...if Jovik survives his crazy tumble attmept and kills Gogmurt, please change Danth's attack to the cat.




Hey it wasn't _that_ crazy. I needed a 6 or higher. I rolled a 5. Go figure.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 13, 2008)

First of all, I just wondered how Friadoc had got on at the interview - let us know, but if the news wasn't good - keep up your spirits. I remember after my postgrad getting to the point of desperation looking for a job at a time when thousands were getting laid off in the City. I found one in the end, but had to take a pay cut from what I made before I did my Postgrad. With hindsight, the job I took was a fantastic step and I am now very fortunate. Anyway, big diversion, but GOOD LUCK!

Second of all, apologies for the slight delay over the past few days. My life is a bit manic at the moment. I have my mother staying, my wife is due to give birth to our second child any day now (due date is 19th June), and at work I am doing 2 jobs at the moment, one of which is establishing (and running) a new unit. I am exhausted. There is also likely to be a few days when I just fall off the radar at some point over the next 2 weeks when the child finally decides to arrive.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2008)

As I often say: relax, and take your time. We'll be here. I'd much prefer you proceed at a pace you can handle then for you to get burnt out with the game and end it.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 13, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> As I often say: relax, and take your time. We'll be here. I'd much prefer you proceed at a pace you can handle then for you to get burnt out with the game and end it.




Oh no - I love the game and it will get finished as long as at least 1 player hangs around for the end. I am not even close to burning out on this yet, it is just that my free time is measured in minutes, not hours


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry for the lateness in me, but it's been a fun time.

Anyhow, the interview went very well, I think, as it was roughly an hour long, with lots of good interviewing from both my future boss and myself. 

Overall I think I've secured the job, but I won't know for a week or so; the interview ended with the future boss going over the benefits package with me and how the company handles vacation and sick time.

So, hopefully, I'll get this job and at a good rate of pay. The people seem good, as does the work, but only time will tell.

But, if I don't get the job, I actually have another offer sitting in front of me for a job, guarenteed, but the pay is less.

I'd much rather have the job that puts me in the position I was three years ago, as I like Tier 2 work and I'm tired of starting over all the time.

Although, right now, I really just need money, as I'm a gnats fart away from being flat broke, a month late on the rent, and getting kicked out of the place I live.

*shrugs*

But, it's all good and should work out just fine.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 18, 2008)

The game is slowing down a bit at the moment -rather sporadic posting from some. I am going to have to crack on with things now and start temporarily assuming control of characters.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll do my best to post steady, but I've no issue, either, with hewligan moving Kael along, either.

I'll do my best, though.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

I generally will do my best to post at least once a day (save weekends, when I sometimes don't get a chance to post). 

Hewligan, you can always feel free to NPC Danth if needed to keep things moving along. By now, you have a fairly good grip on the sort of tactics he would use.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 18, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hewligan, you can always feel free to NPC Danth if needed to keep things moving along. By now, you have a fairly good grip on the sort of tactics he would use.




yeah, he normally surprises everyone by moshing someone's head to pulp!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 22, 2008)

All - my wife gave birth tonight (Sunday) at 6:47pm (London time) in the Chelsea & Westminster Hospital to a little girl (my second child). I *just* got home after a very long day and haven't even had time to finish my first beer yet. Suffice it to say that I am very happy.

In terms of the game, expect 2 days of complete silence from me, and then things will be back to normal.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations hewligan!!  Call it a late Father's Day present.  Take all the time you need.  Best wishes to the Mom and Baby.

Frostrune


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 23, 2008)

I seriously expected, as well as respect, two days of silence, if not a bit more, due to such a special and joyous occasion.

Congratulations on your wondrous addition and enjoy such a happy time with you and yours!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats, Hewligan!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> All - my wife gave birth tonight (Sunday) at 6:47pm (London time) in the Chelsea & Westminster Hospital to a little girl (my second child). I *just* got home after a very long day and haven't even had time to finish my first beer yet. Suffice it to say that I am very happy.
> 
> In terms of the game, expect 2 days of complete silence from me, and then things will be back to normal.




If it was your first, I say take a week, but for the second, I'll let is slide.
Congrats and I hope Mum and baby are doing well.

I will be back in the saddle for posting again, though I have no problem with you NPCing Jovik ever.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am a little tired (busy day at work on top of a lack of sleep), but quite exquisitely happy.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 26, 2008)

Just saw the announcment on the boards about being down for a few days so I figured I better get this up...

I'll be without internet from Saturday 6/29 - 7/6 so please NPC Jokad as neccesary in my absence.

Thx

Frostrune


----------



## hewligan (Jun 27, 2008)

No problem Frostrune. Thanks for the warning. ENWorld has been up and down like a yoyo these past two days, and quite frustratingly without any warning.

I hope you are going on holiday - if so, have a good time.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2008)

The price we pay for progress. Hopefully once they have the kinks worked out, EN World 2 will completely outperform the old site.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm hoping they get it worked out, too, but damn if it doesn't seem faster.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2008)

Sure does. Of course, I have to re-login if I haven't posted in like a half hour now. Maybe there is a setting that I need to change?


----------



## hewligan (Jul 11, 2008)

*Nearing The End*

First of all, I will be in Bermuda on a business trip from Wednesday to Friday inclusive (July 16-18). There will be no posting during that period.

Second of all, I wanted to ask for some input on how to proceed now that we are nearing the end of Burnt Offerings.

We starting playing the game in early November 2007. We should be finished in another few weeks, perhaps 4, depending on how we tie things up. That will mean that in total the adventure will have taken in the region of 9 months to complete.

So far I have been able to come up with 3 plausible routes that we can take as we near the end, although if you can think of others, please feel free to suggest.

1) Continue the Adventure Path

Part 2 is called "The Skinsaw Murders". It starts in Sandpoint, continues in Magnimar. it is much more of a murder mystery / horror adventure, and thus may be quite a slow one to role-play in the PbF format. This is my main concern, it is not as simple an adventure as Burnt Offerings, and to me, from a single read-through, would lend itself much better to a group round a table rather than the PbF format.

The rest of the AP looks pretty interesting. The Hook Mountain Massacre (number 3) is very sick, and I love it!

If we were to play another adventure, we would be looking at another 9 months. To do all 5 remaining adventures could take 3.5+ years!

2) Retire Our Heroes

That is assuming that they survive!

They have done a great job with Burnt Offerings. 4 of the 5 original players have stuck with it, and the characters have really started to develop. Okay, so Jokad is still only 17 years old (he has been a naughty boy doing all that flirting and drinking!), but he feels like a man. Jovik has finally found a route for his misspent youth. Danth has taken a minor role as a dignitary at the swallowtail festival and turned it into a real thirst for adventure ... if only his church back in Magnimar weren't so keen to get him back. Kael turned up with a dead horse, and left with a real mastery of his powers, enough gold to buy a covered cart, and a wand of fantastical power.

If we do decide that we are going to retire them, I will create very comprehensive prologues for each character so that you all get a good and proper closure on the adventure.

3) Play Something Else

Another route, perhaps coupled to number 2 above, but perhaps even using the same characters, is to play something else. By this I mean anything. I am open to suggestions.

I own D0 and D1 (Hollow's Last Hope, and Crown of the Kobold King), two low-level adventures set in the same world as Burnt Offerings. They together are probably about the same length as Burnt Offerings.

I would be interested in trying the Beta of the Pathfinder RPG.

I own Dark Heresy and have loved reading it, and could consider a game with that.

I also own Freeport and think it is one of the best campaign sourcebooks I have ever read.

I have a LOT of material from the Midnight setting, and could be up for a quick one-shot adventure there.

I also own the second Adventure Path from Paizo, as well as The Savage Tide, and Age of Worms (all too long to do in whole, but parts may work).

The only thing I will not consider is GMing a 4e game. I have nothing against it except that I do not have anywhere like enough free time to learn the new rules to a sufficient level to run a game. I have a 3 year old and a 3 week old, so time is limited.

---

We do not have to continue in any way. I know most of you have other games, and I too may join a game to play for a while (although I always seem to find myself enjoying the GM role more). We could just count our lucky stars that we actually managed to start AND FINISH a full adventure on the forum. (EDIT: That reads too much like I am tempting fate. I HOPE we finish, and I THINK we will) That is not something that too many people manage, you know.

Anyway, ideas, feedback, etc.... I am actually not even sure myself yet whether I want to run another adventure, but thought that before I decide whether to run another it would be worth checking what you all felt. You have, after all, be fantastic players.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually this is the only game I am currently involved in as my time is pretty limited as well.  This game is by far the best PbEM game I have been involved with and I would hate to see it die.  I'm also quite fond Jokad and his new home of Sandpoint.  I think Paizo did a fantastic job giving starting PCs a 'home base' with some depth; someplace they actually care about.  I'm sure that has a lot to do with how you have presented it to us as well hewligan, so hats off to you.

Since you have asked for our input I would like to continue playing this character in the world of Varisia.  If the next adventure in the 'path' doesn't lend itself to PbEM very well, I would not object to subbing in something else so long as the plot arc doesn't suffer too badly.  When we reach the appropriate levels for #3, I'd be in for that as well.

Basically, I think we've got a good group here and I'd be down for however long you would like to continue things.  I will certainly understand however if outside influence (read: family, job) and or simple burnout cause you to want to pack it in.

Jokad is here as long as you want him to be.

Thanks for running a great game.

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

Hewligan, I have to start by saying that I have truly enjoyed this game and your DMing style. I have had A LOT of fun in the PbP; a large part of that is having a great DM, and the rest is having a good group of players.

With that said, I have come to enjoy playing Danth. From starting out as a somewhat clumsy combatant who relied more on luck than skill, I feel that he has really started to come into his own. He has gotten better in combat, and I feel that his spells have definitely contributed to the group's success. I would love to continue playing him, either in the current Adventure Path, or in another adventure, if that is the concensus.



frostrune said:


> Since you have asked for our input I would like to continue playing this character in the world of Varisia.  If the next adventure in the 'path' doesn't lend itself to PbEM very well, I would not object to subbing in something else so long as the plot arc doesn't suffer too badly.  When we reach the appropriate levels for #3, I'd be in for that as well.




I'm in complete agreement with Frostrune here. If the second adventure doesn't "fit" PbP, you could substitute something else...or, I would not be opposed to you "handwaving" the adventure, as if we actually completed it "behind the scenes", upping our PCs to the necessary level for the 3rd adventure and providing the necessary background information, and continuing on from there. I say this because I've come to enjoy this world of Varisia; it seems to offer an interesting variation compared to most other established settings.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll toss my vote in like Frosty and Rhun. I have enjoyed this game immensely. It hasn't just been hack and slash, you have done a wonderful job in helping to define and characterized our characters and that I think is why we all wish to continue playing them. I want to keep playing Jovik in whatever game you wish to run him in. Heck, I'd love to play in any game you run.

So your call Hewligan, whatever you are most comfortable with, but I know I'd liek to see Jovik continue on. But feel free to skip #2 if you wish, or substitute it whatever works.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm basically a ditto here, with the others, I love playing Kael, as he's a blast, and I'm all for moving forward in the best way that we can. 

By the way, I don't think it needs to be said, but you've been one of the best PbP game runners I've dealt with and you've made for an enjoyable game, on or offline, so that is awsome, too. 

Also, in a quick addendum, I'm all for switching out game to the Pathfinder Fantasy RPG Rules Beta, since it is a free download (although, once I've work, I'm planning on buying the printed book), and it is made to improve the experience of Pathfinder games. I'm already reading the lastest Alpha, just because I think it's cool.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 13, 2008)

Well thanks for the input. There is a clear consensus towards continuing with these characters, albeit with some flexibility as to the adventure that we use next.

The Pathfinder RPG Beta is not due out until some time in August. Given that this game will probably tie up around then, we may at the very least be able to plumb the Beta rules a little to see if we want to use any of the feats or other additions. I am thinking that we are unlikely to fully adopt it for the next adventure, although we can discuss this nearer the time.

Adventure ... well I will review The Skinsaw Murders, and make a decision on whether it a suitable for PbEM. If not, I will either adapt it, or adopt another adventure to replace it (but with some changes to keep the thread that runs through the AP).

It looks like we will be carrying on after Burnt Offerings in some form at least.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 15, 2008)

hewligan said:


> it looks like we will be carrying on after burnt offerings in some form at least.





whoooo hoooo!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

hewligan said:


> It looks like we will be carrying on after Burnt Offerings in some form at least.




Excellent.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, Folks,

I'm sorry for the short notice, but I'm going to be sporadic over the next week or two, due to some issues with my landlord. My landlord is wanting to sell the house that I am renting, which is not longer under a lease, thus he wants me out, ASAP.

In fact, he called today and told me that he is sending a 3-day notice to vacate, which I have to decide if I want to fight, or just move out. On top of all of that, I'm also debating about moving to another state, so as to recover from other economic issues.

Anyhow, please feel free to NPC my character if I do not respond in a reasonable amount of time. I'm posting this message in all of my PbPs, no disrespect intended, I'm just trying to be efficient.

Once again, I'm sorry for the disruption. Thanks for your patience.

Robert


----------



## hewligan (Jul 25, 2008)

Robert,

Focus on what is important, and get back to the game when you can. I will NPC Kael as required, and try not to get him in too much trouble.

I guess your landlord has got the frighteners with the current housing market situation and wants to sell now. You can probably fight. I am sure there is a legal need to give longer notice.

Look here and follow the links: http://www.ohiolandlordtenant.com/all50.html (ignore the fact it says Ohio - it appears to cover all states)

If you live in Idaho, read this. Page 16 talks about eviction.

I am no lawyer, not even US based, but the above may help. To me, 30 days is more reasonable (and may be what he legally is meant to do, depends on your situation).

As for moving state: NEW YORK CITY BABY!!!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2008)

You could head south to Salt Lake City...it isn't even that far of a drive, and the job market here is supposed to be really good.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2008)

In light of current circumstances (and the possible need for a new character  )

I would like to propose that at the end of the current adventure, Hewligan look into the use of Action Points. I sure wish I'd had them here 

Not that we need to use them if you don't like them Hew, but it's something to consider. There are a number of systems out there, that could be used if you like.

Just a suggestion to flavor the game if you like (and save us from really bad IC rolls  )


----------



## hewligan (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice try Fenris  I am going to give the others a few more hours to rescue you (in real time, not game time), and then I am going to step in and assume some actions for everyone. I think the shock of seeing you bleeding to death and stunned everyone into a stupor!

As for action points - I can live with something like this, but only if there is a trade-off to counterbalance them. Sometimes it is good for bad things to happen, and even death isn't always final in this game (you guys probably have enough assets to secure a Raise Dead, and I am sure Jovik would enjoy being resurrected as a female troll )

Send me a link to an AP system and I will happily review it.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Nice try Fenris  I am going to give the others a few more hours to rescue you (in real time, not game time), and then I am going to step in and assume some actions for everyone. I think the shock of seeing you bleeding to death and stunned everyone into a stupor!
> 
> As for action points - I can live with something like this, but only if there is a trade-off to counterbalance them. Sometimes it is good for bad things to happen, and even death isn't always final in this game (you guys probably have enough assets to secure a Raise Dead, and I am sure Jovik would enjoy being resurrected as a female troll )
> 
> Send me a link to an AP system and I will happily review it.



Hmm, female troll rogue. Bet I'd put a hurt on some people with that combo 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/adventuring/actionPoints.htm

This is the link to the Action points in the SRD from Unearthed Arcana.

You can tweak whatever uses you like for them. Additionally your main control would come from how they replenish, you can have us get new APs at a new level or we could have a finite amount and once they are gone they're gone (though GMs often give them out sparingly for good RP )

Your call, just wanted to toss that out.

I know I drank a potion we found on the king, but I still have the potion we were given in town, if anyone wanted to look for it.........


----------



## hewligan (Aug 4, 2008)

*Forum Move For Part Two*

All,

I wanted to garner your input into the possibility of moving the next stage of this adventure onto a different forum. ENWorld is very fragile at the moment, and it is definitely having an impact upon the game.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions of where to host it?

The only other DnD forum I frequent is Paizo's. It is stable, simple, and seems to be quite fast. Do you guys know of any other good candidates?


----------



## frostrune (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a gaming group that gets together 2-3 times a year and we use a yahoo group to IC post between sessions.  I think format could fairly easily accomodate actual PbEM play with you either uploading the encounter maps as files or using them as the intro picture on the introductory page.

Very rarely have we had problems getting to the site.

We can upload our charcater sheets as files and pictures, etc...

Anyway that is my suggestion.  The only unknown for me is if you being in the UK would somehow make things different.

Josh (Frostrune)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm fine with moving the game elsewhere as needed. I'm not sure where else to go, but I'm sure Paizo's forums would work out nicely. I'm open to about anything.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, All, I'm back and I'll play catch up over the course of this weekend, both IC and OOC threads.

I'm sorry that it took so long, it has been one lousy move and it ain't fully finished.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome back! I will make the game post now, and then we can all get rolling again!

EDIT: Done. Big post made, so hop on in and lets get this thing tied up!


----------



## hewligan (Aug 22, 2008)

All,

Just another quick update: the game is almost done. You have defeated the tragic villain, and are ready to return victorious to Sandpoint. In a few days, once things are tied up on Thistlepoint, I will post large final updates for the group, and also for each character. Then we will take a few days off (perhaps 1 week?) and then start up again on the next adventure.

Also please note that I will be out of town again from Saturday to Sunday, returning Monday in time for a post on that day. Still moving house at the moment (and this is a big move, from the city to the country), so bear with me.

Congratulations on defeating Nualia and getting this far. We had one character retirement, and two characters pushed quite deep into negative territory, but no deaths .... so far


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Congratulations on defeating Nualia and getting this far. We had one character retirement, and two characters pushed quite deep into negative territory, but no deaths .... so far





Knowing Pathfinder's APs' deadly reputations, I'm quite amazed as well. Especially when you consider we pushed on through Thistletop without resting, and with Danth being almost completely out of spells for our encounter with the Big Bad.

I've having a blast, though. This has been a really fun game.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 27, 2008)

Okay, this is just so weird; I don't have my 3.5 books with me.

I've searched several times, but I must have left them in the store unit (430 miles away), thus I only have the class specific stuff I need to level, not the level specific generic stuff.

So, if someone would, could you please give me the general stuff, if any, for moving to 4th level? I.E. Ability bonus, Feats, stuff like that.

Thanks, ahead of time.

Man, that's so odd, leaving gaming books behind. So unme.

Oddly enough, I've my copy of Ptolus with me and my Star Wars Saga Edition stuff, but I've left almost ALL of my gaming books back in Boise, which I've never done before.

Ever.

First time in 28+ years, not counting my brief time in the Marines, that I've been without my massive gaming library.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 27, 2008)

The entire SRD is available online: http://www.d20srd.org/, and contains all of the information you need. Also, you have a week to update, so don't panic!

Of course, your post does beg the question: what made your time in the marines so brief?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

hewligan said:


> The entire SRD is available online: http://www.d20srd.org/, and contains all of the information you need. Also, you have a week to update, so don't panic!





If it wasn't for the SRD online, I would never get anything done!


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 27, 2008)

hewligan said:


> The entire SRD is available online: http://www.d20srd.org/, and contains all of the information you need. Also, you have a week to update, so don't panic!
> 
> Of course, your post does beg the question: what made your time in the marines so brief?




During training I had a double shoulder dislocation due to an instability in my shoulders that pre-existed my enlistment; I was doing pull-ups, after a run, and I kiped at the wrong moment and my shoulders popped from my sockets. When I hit the ground they popped back in, but pinched nerves in both shoulders, which required them to be dislocated and then relocated, this time avoiding the nerves.

Lots of fun, truly, but it cut my career short, especially given the intensity of my MOS, so I opped for discharged, instead of a long period of rehab with no promise of continued enlistment.

It's all good, though, as I regreat nothing of my time in the Marines, it was what I wanted to do since I was a toddler and, even though it was brief, I enjoyed it all.

Now, back to the leveling thing; maybe I'm being blind, but while I can find the class specific stuff for leveling, I cannot find the experience chart that has the layout of when you get feats and ability score increases. Last I know, that stuff could not be included in the SRD, by rule, but if it is somewhere in there and I'm missing it, I'd love a link. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Now, back to the leveling thing; maybe I'm being blind, but while I can find the class specific stuff for leveling, I cannot find the experience chart that has the layout of when you get feats and ability score increases. Last I know, that stuff could not be included in the SRD, by rule, but if it is somewhere in there and I'm missing it, I'd love a link. !




Feats are at level 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18. Hewligan uses a house rule and gives us +1 ability increases at every other leve: 2, 4, 6, 8, etc.

(That info isn't in the online SRD, or there would be no reason to buy the books.)


----------



## hewligan (Aug 28, 2008)

Rhun is correct, of course. I forgot they removed some of the character building elements from the SRD. Anyway, as above, and also as Rhun says you get an ability boost at level 2, 4, 6, 8, etc., so please increase an attribute.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 9, 2008)

*The Skinsaw Murders*

I am sure you are all now aware that part two of the adventure path, The Skinsaw Murders, is underway. Please continue to post OOC into this thread, although short OOC comments and notes are welcome in the IC thread as long as you clearly mark them as such.

Also, please note that I will be on holiday (if you can call moving house and then attending a conference on catastrophe risk a holiday) from Thursday the 18th of September through to the Saturday the week after (27th?).

I will actually have access to my computer for portions of this time, so updates may come on occasion, but expect them to be less often than normal, especially in the middle of this holiday when I am in a hotel in Edinburgh and thus potentially without web access.

Other than that ... let the mayhem begin!


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2008)

[sblock=Hewligan]
Hey Hewligan, My apologies for my abscence. Life has been hard to my family lately. A crashed video card started my outage, then a series of fmaily crises followed. I am back as things have settled down now. Hopefully I am welcome back as well ?

I am sorry to have been gone, I was craving this game as it is so good. [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 4, 2008)

Fenris - of course. Happy to have you back!


----------



## frostrune (Oct 15, 2008)

Hewligan,

Just daydreaming a bit about character progression and had a question for you.

At some point (probably 6th level) I was considering grabbing a 2nd level of ranger to get the two weapon fighting style.  I would also get a feat at that level and was thinking of Improved Unarmed Combat.  I have always been a huge fan of the Conan genre and Howard's descriptions of combat with head butts, knee to the groin, kicks, and elbow smashes.

I have seen Improved Unarmed Combat liberally interpretted to include much more than punches with a free hand.  Would you consider allowing a character build where Jokad fights with sword and shield but makes 'colorful' off-hand attacks with kicks, elbows, and head butts?  From my perspective this would be great fun but I am unsure if this falls within the rules.

I would appreciiate your thoughts.

Thanks,

Frostrune


----------



## frostrune (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm heading out on a short vacation later this afternoon and will be out of contact for a few days (until 10/20).  Please NPC Jokad as needed.  I was witholding his RAGE until a melee breaks out in earnest (multiple foes) or things get desperate.

RAGE will last 8 rounds.  He will take his +2 to hit and immediately dump it into PWR AT 3 becoming +7 to hit, dmg d8+7 +d6 fire.  He also has CLEAVE.  The CON boost will also improve his fortitude saves by +2 (+9 vs ghoul paralysis).

See you in a few days.

Josh/Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

frostrune said:


> I have seen Improved Unarmed Combat liberally interpretted to include much more than punches with a free hand.  Would you consider allowing a character build where Jokad fights with sword and shield but makes 'colorful' off-hand attacks with kicks, elbows, and head butts?  From my perspective this would be great fun but I am unsure if this falls within the rules.





Obviously this is Hewligan's game, so I am only throwing my opinion in here as a fellow player/DM of the game...

If you were in one of my games, I would allow it, but on the following condition: Anytime you used your _improved unarmed combat_ for an extra attack, you'd lose your shield bonus to armor class. I believe this would keep game balance intact. I say this because a two weapon fighter who fights a sword and spike shield, or even a sword and shield bash, would lose his shield AC bonus by making the extra attack.

Of course, I would probably make a new feat that you could get in a couple of levels that would allow you to keep your shield bonus and still make your extra unarmed attack...along the lines of two-weapon defense.

Again, just my thoughts thrown out there.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 16, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Obviously this is Hewligan's game, so I am only throwing my opinion in here as a fellow player/DM of the game...
> 
> If you were in one of my games, I would allow it, but on the following condition: Anytime you used your _improved unarmed combat_ for an extra attack, you'd lose your shield bonus to armor class. I believe this would keep game balance intact. I say this because a two weapon fighter who fights a sword and spike shield, or even a sword and shield bash, would lose his shield AC bonus by making the extra attack.
> 
> ...




I appreciate the feedback Rhun. 

Its been quite a while since I have DM'd but I seem to recall there is a feat out there (may be complete warrior?) called Improved Shield Bash that allows you to keep your shield bonus to AC while making bash attacks.  I do not recall if it has prereq's or not.  Regardless, this mechanically might be the answer though I wasn't really picturing Jokad actually making attacks with his shield.  If so, I suppose it would make more sense to take Improved Shield Bash vs Improved Unarmed Strike.  

Not really the flavor I was looking for but maybe the best we can do within the rules.  I guess I can always call it a headbutt even if it really means a hit with a shield.  Maybe Hewligan has some other ideas?

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

frostrune said:


> I appreciate the feedback Rhun.
> 
> Its been quite a while since I have DM'd but I seem to recall there is a feat out there (may be complete warrior?) called Improved Shield Bash that allows you to keep your shield bonus to AC while making bash attacks.  I do not recall if it has prereq's or not.  Regardless, this mechanically might be the answer though I wasn't really picturing Jokad actually making attacks with his shield.  If so, I suppose it would make more sense to take Improved Shield Bash vs Improved Unarmed Strike.
> 
> Not really the flavor I was looking for but maybe the best we can do within the rules.  I guess I can always call it a headbutt even if it really means a hit with a shield.  Maybe Hewligan has some other ideas?




Ah, now I see...you could accomplish what you want mechanically by taking just _improved shield bash_, but not the flavor. And if you were required to take _improved unarmed strike_ and another feat to keep your shield bonus to AC, it wouldn't be worth the extra feat just for the flavor.

That makes perfect sense. With that said then, I would allow you to do it with just _improved unarmed attack_ after all. I like to remain within the rules as much as possible, but I also love to have players who do interesting things like this with their PCs! Plus, it isn't as if the damage is great: 1d3 + 1/2 STR for a 'off hand' attack...I'd totally allow it. It isn't unbalancing at all.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 18, 2008)

My view is that the improved unarmed attack feat is all I would require for this, or you can take improved shield bash but call it "glaswegian fighting style" (okay, bit of a Scottish joke that one), and of course just change the feat so that you use knees, head, elbow, finger gouges, etc. 

What you are talking about is combining some aspects that would not normally be combined to add a lot of flavour to your character, and I am all for that.

So take this as my blessing to go ahead with your plan. Single feat only. Either take one as discussed, or create a new one that does the same thing.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey, folks, I'm sorry I've been a non-entity the past bit, but I've been under the weather, big time, and I was barely getting my school work done, let alone anything else.

But, I shall be playing catch up over the next little bit, if that's cool?

Sorry, once again.

Robert


----------



## frostrune (Oct 21, 2008)

hewligan said:


> My view is that the improved unarmed attack feat is all I would require for this, or you can take improved shield bash but call it "glaswegian fighting style" (okay, bit of a Scottish joke that one), and of course just change the feat so that you use knees, head, elbow, finger gouges, etc.
> 
> What you are talking about is combining some aspects that would not normally be combined to add a lot of flavour to your character, and I am all for that.
> 
> So take this as my blessing to go ahead with your plan. Single feat only. Either take one as discussed, or create a new one that does the same thing.





AWESOME!  And thanks hewligan.  My next feat doesn't come up until 6th level so we've got a bit of time until we see this in play.  If Jokad even survives... 

5th - BARB 4/ RGR 1
6th - BARB 4/ RGR 2 (get 2 weapon fighting style, Feat: Imp. Unarmed strike)


Friadoc, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2008)

Danth will probably stick with straight cleric, unless some fancy prestige class catches my eye. Radiant Servant of Sarenae (Pelor), maybe, when he can qualify? Can't remember what books are allowed.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 21, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Danth will probably stick with straight cleric, unless some fancy prestige class catches my eye. Radiant Servant of Sarenae (Pelor), maybe, when he can qualify? Can't remember what books are allowed.




I only own core books (and lots of campaign material - I am a fluff junky), so if you want to use non-core all I ask is that you send me some info on what the class gives you and I will make a judgement (or some recommended changes) in the interest of balance. Some 3rd party stuff is very overpowered, so there are definitely some things I would veto.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

hewligan said:


> I only own core books (and lots of campaign material - I am a fluff junky), so if you want to use non-core all I ask is that you send me some info on what the class gives you and I will make a judgement (or some recommended changes) in the interest of balance. Some 3rd party stuff is very overpowered, so there are definitely some things I would veto.





I don't really have any 3rd party stuff...everything I have is Wizards of the Coast. All the Complete Books, PHB2, etc. Still, some of the things in those books are still overpowered.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 23, 2008)

Rhun said:


> I don't really have any 3rd party stuff...everything I have is Wizards of the Coast. All the Complete Books, PHB2, etc. Still, some of the things in those books are still overpowered.




One of the biggest complaints about d20 from folks is power creep, but, then again, you can always tell if someone played Rifts before d20, because they talk about the level of power creep in completely different tones.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> One of the biggest complaints about d20 from folks is power creep, but, then again, you can always tell if someone played Rifts before d20, because they talk about the level of power creep in completely different tones.




Ah, Rifts. I remember the Norse Giant PC I made from Pantheons of the Multiverse...I showed up to my DM's house, and he went bug-eyed when he say the PC. The PC had like 7000MDC, and regenerated something like 100-600MDC per round. He was virtually indestructable! LOL. Good times.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2008)

Once thing to remember about Action Points is that they're applied before any result is given out, thus they're not a guarantee of success or a way to snatch power from the DM/GM.

Overall, they're a finite luck generator whose application is in the players hands, but can fail just as often as regular moments in a given campaign, as they only add a modest chance for success. It's been my experience that they're only effective in places where there character would have missed by only a couple points.

Action Points :: d20srd.org

I go back and forth on using them, most of my experience has been using them in d20 Modern and Star Wars and, honestly, we forget to use them, a lot. *chuckles* But, when we do remember them, they've saved our backsides.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 23, 2008)

*Possible slow weeks*

Just to expand upon what I briefly mentioned on the IC thread:

I am involved in some pretty serious professional study right now - including 5 days out of the office this coming week on an intensive course on Securities and Derivatives (last week was regulatory principles - exciting stuff!). There is no internet access during the day, and some days I get home late, so expect the odd day where there is no update.

Following this study course I will then be having a few study days off work, and then 2 exams. All of this will be happening between now and the middle of December (assuming I pass both exams, later if I don't). Then immediately after these exams I have 1 other short exam that I really want to try and get through by the end of December.

I will still be posting MOST DAYS, but every now and then I will disappear for a day or two when the going gets intensive.

Lastly, I am staying at home at Christmas (family coming to me this year), so there should be no problem for me over the Christmas period, but please let me know if you are going to be away.

Thanks all for the patience!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

No problems, Hewligan. Do what you have to do. We'll be here.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 24, 2008)

It's all good, hewligan. No worries, as I'm sure we all know how life can get, especially the important stuff, and we're a patient bunch, too, player and DM alike.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, I have had a flu for a week now, and last night my eardrum ruptured. I have an inner ear infection, and I am in a bit of pain, constantly tired, and running a fever. I have been to the hospital today to get antibiotics, but I expect to be completely out of the loop for perhaps up to a week.

I am sorry about this, but I am not in a great state right now. I will post here and IC when I am back to normal again!

Regards,

Hewligan (Grant)


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 7, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Okay, I have had a flu for a week now, and last night my eardrum ruptured. I have an inner ear infection, and I am in a bit of pain, constantly tired, and running a fever. I have been to the hospital today to get antibiotics, but I expect to be completely out of the loop for perhaps up to a week.
> 
> I am sorry about this, but I am not in a great state right now. I will post here and IC when I am back to normal again!
> 
> ...




Hey, Grant,

First off, damn, dude, that sounds rough and I feel for you, as being sick, normally, sucks and this is a bit more than being normal sick.

I'm sure I speak for the others when I say, don't worry about it, health is much more important, okay? We'll be here when you're feeling better, you just get to feeling better.

So, get some rest, some meds, and feel better.

Robert


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Okay, I have had a flu for a week now, and last night my eardrum ruptured. I have an inner ear infection, and I am in a bit of pain, constantly tired, and running a fever. I have been to the hospital today to get antibiotics, but I expect to be completely out of the loop for perhaps up to a week.
> 
> I am sorry about this, but I am not in a great state right now. I will post here and IC when I am back to normal again!
> 
> ...




YEah man, health comes first. Get healthy first, we'll be here.

But a flu giving rise to an ear infection sucks. I hope your baby stays healthy with this.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem hewligan.  Take care of yourself and we'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

What the others said...get better, get healthy! We'll be waiting for you.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 13, 2008)

I am back! Completely deaf in one ear, and will remain so for a month or so, but feeling a lot better than I did last weekend. Thanks for your patience, you are a good group!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 13, 2008)

hewligan said:


> I am back! Completely deaf in one ear, and will remain so for a month or so, but feeling a lot better than I did last weekend. Thanks for your patience, you are a good group!




Damn, man, that sucks. I'm glad it's not permanent, though. Welcome back and here is to you returning to health, soon and fully.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll be around during the holidays, so I am able to post normally. And while I'm thinking about it: Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll be around, although I'll be doing some holiday stuff, but it'll only be when family comes and pick me up, ain't being single and loving alone awesome?!?! 

Not.

Seriously, though, all is good on this end.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!

And as a Christmas present from me to you - please update your characters to 5th level as soon as possible, please!

You are meant to be level 6 before we move on to act 3 (post-mansion), but that is unlikely to happen so I am planning for a short additional sidetrack adventure that involves some good old fashioned toe-to-toe combat.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 25, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> And as a Christmas present from me to you - please update your characters to 5th level as soon as possible, please!
> 
> You are meant to be level 6 before we move on to act 3 (post-mansion), but that is unlikely to happen so I am planning for a short additional sidetrack adventure that involves some good old fashioned toe-to-toe combat.





Merry Christmas to you Hewligan!

Though you got us a much better present!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 25, 2008)

(INSERT READER-SPECIFIC AND APPROPRIATE SEASONAL GREETING AND FESTIVE MESSAGE HERE)

*grins*

Seriously, though, I hope everyone has a good holiday season, if they celebrate one, and that the new year brings much fun and joy into their lives.

Thanks to hewligan, too, for the character surprise. Once I'm back home for the day, I will definitely get my stuff updated.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2008)

hewligan said:


> And as a Christmas present from me to you - please update your characters to 5th level as soon as possible, please!.




Should be able to get Danth leveled up in the next couple of days!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 25, 2008)

Jovik is updated


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2008)

Kael and Mal are updated, plus not only is Mal now an 8 Int, but him and Mal now has the Speak with Master ability.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 26, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Kael and Mal are updated, plus not only is Mal now an 8 Int, but him and Mal now has the Speak with Master ability.




That is a higher intelligence than many of the people I deal with on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 29, 2008)

Jokad is now updated to a BARB 4/ RGR 1

I must say this is becoming difficult for me as I am fully immersed in the 4E ruleset for my tabletop game.  As long as they don't take down the srd I should be OK.

Maybe Mal is smarter than me as well.  Two rulesets make my brain hurt.

BTW Friadoc, nice portrait of Kael.

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2008)

In case I failed to mention it, Danth is updated as well. And 5th level brings 3rd level spells, which is not bad.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 30, 2008)

frostrune said:


> Jokad is now updated to a BARB 4/ RGR 1
> 
> I must say this is becoming difficult for me as I am fully immersed in the 4E ruleset for my tabletop game.  As long as they don't take down the srd I should be OK.
> 
> ...




Thankfully, the various SRDs that are out there are forever, which is quite awesome.

By the way, thanks for the compliments about the portrait, it's been awhile since I commissioned one and I was nervous. But, fortunately, it came out quite awesome.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 2, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Jokad is now updated to a BARB 4/ RGR 1
> I must say this is becoming difficult for me as I am fully immersed in the 4E ruleset for my tabletop game.  As long as they don't take down the srd I should be OK.




I definitely won't be going 4e. I bought and read the rules and then sold them. It is a good game, but it appeared to be very focused towards tactical play which really lends itself to tabletop play rather than play-by-forum. So not a bad ruleset, but one that I don't think would be easy to use in this format.

If you do decide to give up on 3e, just let me know with a bit of warning and I can try and find an alternative player, although I hope you stay with us as you have been a great player so far!


----------



## frostrune (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks hewligan.  I don't plan on quitting but don't be surprised if I start cross contaminating down the road.  Just keep an eye on my math and rules interpretation and I'll be fine.

Frostrune


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 2, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I definitely won't be going 4e. I bought and read the rules and then sold them. It is a good game, but it appeared to be very focused towards tactical play which really lends itself to tabletop play rather than play-by-forum. So not a bad ruleset, but one that I don't think would be easy to use in this format.




4e is all good and fine, if you've a solid group or, once it's off the ground, everyone in the group pays into the DDI and can use the online tabletop of theirs. But, as you said, hewligan, it doesn't lend its self that well to play-by-post games that are less map update heavy and such.

I enjoy 4e, when I play it, but I still prefer d20, PFRPG, Arcana Evolved, and such. Of course, that said, I'm not keeping myself from trying to freelance as a writer or editor for it.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2009)

I like the amount of customization that is available in 3.x. And when you have as much money invested in product as I do, it is definitely hard to give up. Of course, I didn't think I'd ever make the switch from AD&D 1st/2nd edition to 3rd edition, so who knows?


----------



## hewligan (Jan 2, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Thanks hewligan.  I don't plan on quitting but don't be surprised if I start cross contaminating down the road.  Just keep an eye on my math and rules interpretation and I'll be fine.
> 
> Frostrune




Excellent. Cross contaminate away - that is something I can handle!!!

Friadoc - good luck with the freelancing. I checked out the submission rates on KoboldQuarterly and worked out that a BIG article would net me perhaps $75. I gave up at that point 

Rhun - Yeah, I was a 2e boy for a long time, but we all adapt as required in the end.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I like the amount of customization that is available in 3.x. And when you have as much money invested in product as I do, it is definitely hard to give up. Of course, I didn't think I'd ever make the switch from AD&D 1st/2nd edition to 3rd edition, so who knows?




*chuckles*

Once I get my gaming library moved back in with me, as opposed to being in storage in Boise, I'll share a picture of it, as it's obvious that I've never let investment in one system outweigh my purchasing another.

*grins*

Yeah, I have a problem, but it's my only real hobby, so it's all good. I mean, seriously, is an ~30 feet worth of stack of gaming books a bad thing?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 2, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Friadoc - good luck with the freelancing. I checked out the submission rates on KoboldQuarterly and worked out that a BIG article would net me perhaps $75. I gave up at that point




Oh, I stopped thinking about money, with respect to freelancing, until I'm a lot more prolific and/or hired on for more steady work with a gaming company. But, I knew, back in 2000ish when I started, that my freelance money would be more of an emotional paycheck than a real one, at least for awhile.

I doubt, thus far, that I've made more than a hundred bucks as a freelancer, but I'm also very far from prolific.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Hewligan,

Picking up the Touch of Healing feat sounded like a good idea when I did it, but Danth has gotten almost 0 use out of it. Would you consider allowing me to choose another feat in its stead once we get to a break in the action?


----------



## hewligan (Feb 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey Hewligan,
> 
> Picking up the Touch of Healing feat sounded like a good idea when I did it, but Danth has gotten almost 0 use out of it. Would you consider allowing me to choose another feat in its stead once we get to a break in the action?




He used it only once that I can recall. Anyway, sure you can discuss a change when there is some downtime (at the end of the mansion section there should be a chance back at Sandpoint to upgrade characters). Just let me know your proposed change so that I can make sure it is not over-powered or out of character.

Oh, and sorry for the delay in responding.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2009)

hewligan said:


> He used it only once that I can recall. Anyway, sure you can discuss a change when there is some downtime (at the end of the mansion section there should be a chance back at Sandpoint to upgrade characters). Just let me know your proposed change so that I can make sure it is not over-powered or out of character.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the delay in responding.




No worries. 

I'll look at a couple of things and let you know what I'm thinking. Don't worry, I won't try to overpower him. I wouldn't want to be on par with our enemies or anything!


----------



## hewligan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Holiday*

All - I will be in holiday in North Devon (a little farm where the kids get to feed the animals twice a day) from the 26th of April until the 2nd of May. I will be without internet access during this time, and thus will not be able to post at all.

When i return things will be hotting up in Magnimar with some VERY DIFFICULT villains to get to grips with (and most are not undead, so Jovik's sneak attacks should work fine )


----------



## Fenris (Apr 22, 2009)

hewligan said:


> All - I will be in holiday in North Devon (a little farm where the kids get to feed the animals twice a day) from the 26th of April until the 2nd of May. I will be without internet access during this time, and thus will not be able to post at all.
> 
> When i return things will be hotting up in Magnimar with some VERY DIFFICULT villains to get to grips with (and most are not undead, so Jovik's sneak attacks should work fine )




Well enjoy the farm. Sounds like fun.

And yeah for sneak attack working!

Since they are so very difficult I wonder if we ought not be 6th level or so?


----------



## hewligan (Apr 22, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Well enjoy the farm. Sounds like fun.
> 
> And yeah for sneak attack working!
> 
> Since they are so very difficult I wonder if we ought not be 6th level or so?




Technically you should be 6th level, and you will be very soon.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright I level up Jovik.
How were we doing HPs again?

Also, and this is directed to my fellow players mostly.

I took Two weapon fighting as my feat. I figure two attacks with sneak attack is pretty good. Though I just now realize I can't bluff then use both weapons. Hrmmm. Now it wil be handy some times. But two attacks with out sneak attack is not as good as one sneak attack.

I could go with Improved Init, always good for a rogue

Or even Weapon Focus (dagger) since that is my primary range and melee weapon.

Your thoughts?

I am really doubting the TWF now. It doesn't work with Improved Feint very well.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 25, 2009)

See the character thread, but it was full HP at first level, then the following:

If you normally roll a D4, take 3
If you normally roll a D6, take 4
If you normally roll a D8, take 5
If you normally roll a D10, take 6
If you normally roll a D12, take 7

(basically mid point rounded up)

Two weapon fighting is cool, but yeah, it doesn't extend your existing feats and instead just adds a different form of fighting skill to Jovik. Saying that, if you are wanting to get more involved directly in combat rather than being the sniper, then I guess it could work.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

hewligan said:


> All When i return things will be hotting up in Magnimar with some VERY DIFFICULT villains to get to grips with (and most are not undead, so Jovik's sneak attacks should work fine )





Good for Jovik, but bad for Danth! LOL. Still, it seems like Danth has really gotten more than his fare share of credit in the last adventure, so now it is time for someone else to shine!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are my two cents:



Fenris said:


> I took Two weapon fighting as my feat. I figure two attacks with sneak attack is pretty good. Though I just now realize I can't bluff then use both weapons. Hrmmm. Now it wil be handy some times. But two attacks with out sneak attack is not as good as one sneak attack.




Two weapon fighting is great if you are going to build the PC around that concept. For a simple, straightforward rogue, I don't think it is a good plan. Especially since you get penalties to your attack bonus when you use it. Additionally, with a CON of 10 and Armor Class of 15, Jovik's staying power on the front-line is limited. And as you already pointed out, it doesn't work well with improved feint.



Fenris said:


> I could go with Improved Init, always good for a rogue




Can't go wrong with this. If Jovik win's initiative and acts while the foe is flat-footed, he can grab sneak attack damage even with a thrown dagger.



Fenris said:


> Or even Weapon Focus (dagger) since that is my primary range and melee weapon.




Not bad, but only a +1 to attack. I think there are better feat choices for him out there.



I'll do a little checking and see if I can't come up with some other decent feat ideas.


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2009)

Ok, TWF is out.
I am looking at Improved Init, nice for that first ranged strike
Dodge: AC is always nice

Or I was thining, Hewligan, will you accept a feat from the Player's Handbook 2? I was thinking about Improved Toughness since Jovik often is in the thick if things 

Especially with a high tumble score and things that can be affected by sneak attacks.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

Don't worry, Fenris. I'm still having a helluva time deciding on Danth's feats, too.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Hey Hewligan, any chance that you'll be allowing Danth to branch into "Radiant Servant of Pelor (Sarenae)" prestige class from Complete Divine? If it is going to be allowed, I need to take that into consideration in choosing my feats and such.

(I realize it is generally considered a bit "over-powered;" but the truth is it focuses on healing and anti-undead, and in most other circumstances is slightly less powerful than a normal cleric due to the reduced hit points.)


----------



## hewligan (May 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey Hewligan, any chance that you'll be allowing Danth to branch into "Radiant Servant of Pelor (Sarenae)" prestige class from Complete Divine? If it is going to be allowed, I need to take that into consideration in choosing my feats and such.
> 
> (I realize it is generally considered a bit "over-powered;" but the truth is it focuses on healing and anti-undead, and in most other circumstances is slightly less powerful than a normal cleric due to the reduced hit points.)




Being 'a bit over-powered' is pretty much a prerequisite to just survive a Paizo adventure (hence my +1 to attributes every 2 levels), so I have no problem at all about you taking this prestige class, although I do not have that book and thus you are going to have to make sure you include full details of any gained powers etc. in your character sheet.

So go for it.


----------



## hewligan (May 5, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Ok, TWF is out.
> I am looking at Improved Init, nice for that first ranged strike
> Dodge: AC is always nice
> 
> ...




See the above response - go for it.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Being 'a bit over-powered' is pretty much a prerequisite to just survive a Paizo adventure (hence my +1 to attributes every 2 levels), so I have no problem at all about you taking this prestige class, although I do not have that book and thus you are going to have to make sure you include full details of any gained powers etc. in your character sheet.
> 
> So go for it.




Thanks Hewligan. Assuming Danth survives, he is already going to miss entry into the class by 1 level since he doesn't have quite enough skill points each level to make everything work. But if he makes it to level 8, everything should be dandy.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.

While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.

Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 9, 2009)

friadoc said:


> a quick heads up, folks, but from 11 jun to 15 jun 2009 i will be in seattle, for paizocon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.
> 
> While i'll have wifi at the hotel, i might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, i will make efforts to post in my games while i'm there, once i've my blogging done for the day, too.
> 
> Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but i figured a heads up notice was a good idea.




i am so jealous!!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a little jealous myself. I'll be in Seattle at the end of July...but not for PaizoCon!


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for the jealousy that I now inspire, although if it helps...I'll be on the road for 8+ hours, driving myself to the Con. *grins*

Anyhow, sleep time, as I get up in seven hours and hit the road.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, that makes it much better. I'll be flying (under 2 hours) when I head up there! 

Have a fun time, Friadoc!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Alright...I'm torn. I'm not sure how to roleplay the given situation. I mean, Danth is one to just start cutting people up, but he doesn't want to lose the element of surprise either. The talk about another "live one" has him on the side of "attack first and ask questions later" but if these guys turn out to be innocent...well, he'd really have a crisis of faith on his hands.

So where is everyone leaning?


----------



## hewligan (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, it looks like Fenris (Jovik) wants to stand around and wait, although there is a limit to the invisibility timing.

Friadoc (Kael) hasn't reported in since Paizocon, but will hopefully be back soon.

Frostrune (Jokad) mentioned in the IC thread that he was on holiday for a week, so i guess back this weekend.

The game has been hideously slow over the past 2-3 weeks. It's driving me crazy


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The game has been hideously slow over the past 2-3 weeks. It's driving me crazy





Sorry...I'm here, just in kind of a Catch-22 on how to have Danth react. So far he hasn't observed anything outwardly evil and worth smiting first and asking questions later.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm back, sorry for the delay, but PaizoCon was awesome and my drive home was epically bad...I'm fine, just tired.

But, all that said, I'm back and all is well. I'll get caught up and posting, ASAP. 

Sorry for my contribution to the slowness.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> I'm back, sorry for the delay, but PaizoCon was awesome and my drive home was epically bad...I'm fine, just tired.




Glad you had a good time!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 18, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> I'm back, sorry for the delay, but PaizoCon was awesome and my drive home was epically bad...I'm fine, just tired.
> 
> But, all that said, I'm back and all is well. I'll get caught up and posting, ASAP.
> 
> Sorry for my contribution to the slowness.




I read the recap on the Paizo blog, and it sounded awesome. I am a huge Paizo fan (you should see my book shelf), but until they do a European conference (one day ... one day) I think I am going to have to sit out the PaizoCon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I read the recap on the Paizo blog, and it sounded awesome. I am a huge Paizo fan (you should see my book shelf), but until they do a European conference (one day ... one day) I think I am going to have to sit out the PaizoCon.





Or, you could always take your holiday in the States!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha! Wife and 2 young kids - not going to happen!!!

Saying that, my wife is American, and my kids have US passports. I lived in NYC for a couple of years a while ago, and chances are one day I will end up back in the States, but not at the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Ha! Wife and 2 young kids - not going to happen!!!
> 
> Saying that, my wife is American, and my kids have US passports. I lived in NYC for a couple of years a while ago, and chances are one day I will end up back in the States, but not at the moment.





Cool, cool. Just thought I'd throw the suggestion out!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a ping in hopes that all of our players are back, or will be soon.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Just a ping in hopes that all of our players are back, or will be soon.




I must admit that I am pretty close to calling an end to the game. The last week has clearly been a dead zone, but even the last month has felt like I have been trying to maintain player interest and some momentum in the game.

I had worried that the second adventure in the AP would not lend itself well to online play, and I think I may have been correct.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I must admit that I am pretty close to calling an end to the game. The last week has clearly been a dead zone, but even the last month has felt like I have been trying to maintain player interest and some momentum in the game.
> 
> I had worried that the second adventure in the AP would not lend itself well to online play, and I think I may have been correct.




I am here, and will be more available (I waded through giving and grading 400 exams in the span of 9 days)

So I would like to see it continue, but understand Hew. Your call. Right now is hard, there is little interaction with NPCs and since we are sneaking, it is reliant upon one or two players. Maybe see what happens here in the mill and see how it goes?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm here, and more than happy to go on. We are just in a strange situation at this point.

Someone other than Danth needs to make a decision here...as previously stated, he is torn on how to act, and certainly shouldn't be taking the lead in this particular situation.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, and some of that is my fault as I have Jovik laying in wait at the top of the stairs, which is a rather passive action. 

But come on, he's an invisible rogue, is he goig to give up that sneak attack?

Once we hit combat, and it looks like we will here, I wager things will pick up.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

So go ahead and have Jovik sneak attack; Danth will have no choice but to support his actions. If they turn out to be wrong, Danth will have some healing to do...and a stern talking to for Jovik!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> So go ahead and have Jovik sneak attack; Danth will have no choice but to support his actions. If they turn out to be wrong, Danth will have some healing to do...and a stern talking to for Jovik!




Well, yes, but from a tactical standpoint, why cross the room and risk making noise when they HAVE to come to him at some point.

But you are right, RPG do not reward patience like that, and especially not PbP.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Jovik can move silently.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm back and available.  Will try and find the gsame thread kick start some action.

Frosty


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 22, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I must admit that I am pretty close to calling an end to the game. The last week has clearly been a dead zone, but even the last month has felt like I have been trying to maintain player interest and some momentum in the game.
> 
> I had worried that the second adventure in the AP would not lend itself well to online play, and I think I may have been correct.




I'd like to keep things going and I'm sorry for my end of things, I had just gotten back from my trip and then all hell broke loose on this end.

But, I'll get my activity back up, as I am enjoying the game, even if it's a bit harder, pace wise, for on-line play. I remember when you shared that worry, it does seem to be holding true, but we'll get our ends up and keep it from fully stalling out.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad to see everyone is back. Let's kick some butt!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 22, 2009)

It is good to have you all back (sobs pathetically like a mother trying to make her fully grown children feel guilty for not visiting often enough).

Let's see how we get on. I think it is worth plodding through. There are only 2 major scenes left (and this is one of them), and then we are on to the next adventure, and it is awesome (if you like perverse ogres, giants, defending castles, etc.)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Let's see how we get on. I think it is worth plodding through. There are only 2 major scenes left (and this is one of them), and then we are on to the next adventure, and it is awesome (if you like perverse ogres, giants, defending castles, etc.)





I love perverted ogres! Wait, I mean perverse ogres


----------



## Fenris (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, i just realized I still hadn't picked my feat. I still had TWF on my sheet. I will not use it this fight, but AFTER the fight I really do need to pick a feat.

So guys help me:

Improved Toughness: +6 HP

Dodge:+1 AC

Imp Init:+4 Init

Help!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 30, 2009)

I lean towards Improved Toughness just because I like the idea of being a tough nut.

Dodge always felt a bit weak to me. +1 to AC at this sort of level probably equates to a 5 or 10% reduction in chance to be hit, I guess. Over the course of a typical battle you have to ask if that is better or worse than 6 extra HP.

Improved Init is the most in keeping with the character, but you already have quite good bonuses. It would mean that pretty often you get first strike.

I say Toughness or Improved Init


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

I should be back to regular posting starting tonight. Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 16, 2009)

Guys,

I will be on vacation for a few days (until Monday 7/20).  Carry on without me.  If need be, Jokad plans to clear a path to the top of the stairs then bring the hammer to that fancy-pants bodyguard.

See ya in a few!

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Just when you start rolling well for Jokad, you go on vacation.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 18, 2009)

Frostrune - enjoy the short holiday. I will assume that Jokad does his standard attack routine on the bodyguard, and you will probably be back in time for the next round.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully they've got the site fixed for a while.


Also, I will be out of town Thursday 07/23 thru Tuesday 07/28. I should have internet access, but not sure how often I'll be able to post.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 24, 2009)

All, I am moving house. I picked up the keys last night, but lots to do before and after the physical move on Monday. I will be without internet from Monday until perhaps Friday or even the week after, unless our great British monopolistic telephone company manages to pull its finger out.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 24, 2009)

First off; my bad, I thought that it was attacks nearest creature, not attack nearest creature, so I assumed (incorrectly) that my action was already given. *chuckles*

Second; congratulations on the new place, may all go well and smooth. 

Post forthcoming.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

hewligan said:


> All, I am moving house. I picked up the keys last night, but lots to do before and after the physical move on Monday. I will be without internet from Monday until perhaps Friday or even the week after, unless our great British monopolistic telephone company manages to pull its finger out.




I'll be here.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2009)

Hew,
As an FYI, I will have intermittant internet access from the 18th to the 25th. I will post as I can, but feel free to NPC Jovik as needed.

And now that we are out of combat, I think Jovik will select Imp Init if that is OK with you.

a +8 to Init is always nice


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

Fenris said:


> a +8 to Init is always nice





Not too shabby at all!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Can I just say WOW! That was one of the most unexpected deaths I have ever seen in a game! Kudos, Hewligan.

And Friadoc, we'll get Kael all fixed up and raised, assuming any of us survive.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Can I just say WOW! That was one of the most unexpected deaths I have ever seen in a game! Kudos, Hewligan.
> 
> And Friadoc, we'll get Kael all fixed up and raised, assuming any of us survive.




I must admit, when I rolled on invisible castle and it showed that Kael was the target, I was a bit worried. I thought about fudging the roll and making the target the bison, but that seemed disingenuous to the story, given that Kael knew he was taking a great risk by stepping forward directly into the fray with his touch-attack spells.

In the end, the rolls were against him, but the story will go on.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

So far the rolls have really been against us. This is the worst we've done in a combat thus far.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 9, 2009)

It's all good, folks.

It's all part of the game, whether we can get Kael raised or not, while it doesn't happen a lot, I'm fairly good at handling character death. Live by the roll or die by the roll, it's fun either way.

Heck, I lost my halfling rogue over in IndustryGothica's Those Left Behind, to an infection from a Chaos Beast, and while it sucked, I moved on and made a half-orc scout.

If we can get Kael back, it's cool and good. If we can't, I'll figure out something from there. Either way, I'll be gaming with you folks still, as you've been a blast. 

Thanks for the words of encouragement, though. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: We should take this to the OOC thread (my fault, sorry!), but I do love Islay whisky. My favourite as a student was proper firewater: Talisker. I even went to the distillery as a sort of pilgrimage. Then I moved more towards the Ardbeg iodene taste, but over the last 5 years my taste has softened and now I think glenfiddich is probably the most balanced of the big whisky brands. Port Ellen is wonderful, but not being made any more, and there are a few Speyside gems out there.





Ah, a man with good taste I see. I had never tried Talisker, but found a single bottle at the liqour store, so I bought it. I was quite surprised. Ardbeg is great...but I'm sort of of the opinion the Glenfiddich is over-rated. Perhaps I haven't tried the right bottle of Glenfiddich yet though. Do you have a recommendation?

I haven't tried many Speysides, but I was pleasantly surprised by Speyburn. I thought the flavor was really good, considering I picked up the bottle for less than $20.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Ah, a man with good taste I see. I had never tried Talisker, but found a single bottle at the liqour store, so I bought it. I was quite surprised. Ardbeg is great...but I'm sort of of the opinion the Glenfiddich is over-rated. Perhaps I haven't tried the right bottle of Glenfiddich yet though. Do you have a recommendation?
> 
> I haven't tried many Speysides, but I was pleasantly surprised by Speyburn. I thought the flavor was really good, considering I picked up the bottle for less than $20.




I think it's a matter of personal tastes and biology, too. I enjoy Glennfiddich in general, I've been drinking a 12 year old special reserve at the moment, but I've known some really good stuff from other brands that just turn to ash in my mouth.

Sometimes I've gotta starve the palette to enjoy some stuff, other times I can down it while eating a good burger. Thus, I simply drink what tastes good to me and not worry about the rest. heheh.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't drink scotch a lot...usually in the summer, sitting on my deck, enjoying a nice cigar.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 16, 2009)

Discussion on where to run the next adventure (ENWorld, or elsewhere) and also on what ruleset to use (3.5e vs Pathfinder RPG)

I wanted to kick start the discussion about where to host the next game. Each games seems to take about 1000 posts and last about 12 months. I have some concerns about ENWorld as a host, namely:
1) This year has been incredibly erratic with speed of the site, availability, and communication (when it goes down there is never any idea when it will go back up, and when it does go back up nobody seems to know why it failed and if it will recur)
2) Morrus is in the middle of a fund-drive and has stated that if it fails by Christmas he will walk away from the site. The next adventure will probably kick off in November, and I am not sure if we can afford to have our site just die in the middle of it, especially with no external method of communicating with one another to set up a contingency site.

As such, I want to discuss 2 things:
1) Moving the site
2) Giving me a contact email so that I can communicate with you if this site or any other goes down (don't post here, just PM me and I will store the email somewhere).

Where can we move the site:
1) Nowhere - just take the risk that ENWorld will go down or disappear, but accept that as a risk we have to take given that this is the site we all come to regularly and if we move to another site we will possibly not visit as often and thus the game will suffer
2) Yahoo Group
3) Google Group
4) Paizo Forum
5) Other

------

Next thing to discuss is what ruleset to use for the next adventure: 3.5e or Pathfinder?

I am currently leaning towards 3.5e. I love Pathfinder, but I doubt you all have the rulebook and it does mean learning a new system and converting characters. Your thoughts would be welcome.

Thanks,

Hewligan


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm fine with staying at EN World or moving...if we stay, I think it is definitely a good idea that we all give you our contact email in case the site does fail. It seems to be running better, but I've said that in the past and been disappointed.

As far as the game, I could go either way. While I don't have the Pathfinder rules, I do have the BETA, and I'm in a couple of Pathfinder games. I am planning on buying the rulebook soon. But whatever everyone decides will be fine by me.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 17, 2009)

First off, just for simplicities sake, as well as the fact that I'm not very "net anonymous", my contact point is my "robert DOT n DOT emerson AT gmail DOT com" with the capital letters replaced by the proper symbols while the spaces are removed. Seriously, if I'm ever famous, I'm so hosed. 

I'm cool with giving EN World a shot at being up and remaining, perhaps with things backed up elsewhere in case we need to make a quick move.

As for rules, I'll go with the group choice, although I already own the Pathfinder mainbook and have since it's release, plus I play in a PFRPG game offline and I'm a current subscriber to their stuff. Yeah, I know, I'm a junky. 

So, that's my pair of coppers.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2009)

For me, ENW is certainly convienent since I already here, though I mostly only come for the pbp games these days. BUT I have a yahoo and gmail account and can access either sets of groups. So I can go where we will. I will go with the group and/or Hew on this. Hew seems very apprehensive so we may need to respect that and move.

As for contact info, I'll send the PM next

For rules, i am open. I have the Beta rules, not sure how different the final version will be. From what I hear the next printing will be out in Novemeber so I can't get it until then i think but plan on getting it regardless. One game just moved to PF, but I can stay or convert either way.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

There is an online SRD for Pathfinder that contains all the rules changes from the BETA too.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> There is an online SRD for Pathfinder that contains all the rules changes from the BETA too.




Link for the lazy man?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Link for the lazy man?




But I was being lazy by not posting it!

PATHFINDER SRD


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2009)

*IMPORTANT: Decision Regarding Game*

Okay, this is important. You each get 1 vote for each of the two categories. Use it well Padwan. This is in regards to Adventure 3, which will be starting soon (November), and the need to level up before the adventure starts.

*Vote 1: Ruleset*
1) Pathfinder RPG
2) 3.5e

*Vote 2: Location*
1) ENWorld
2) Yahoo Group
3) Paizo.com

I will abide by your decisions, but in the event of a tie I will make a decision.

Cheers,

Hewligan


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Vote 1: Ruleset*
1) Pathfinder RPG

*Vote 2: Location*
3) Paizo.com (while I don't mind staying at EN World, I like EN World, Paizo's boards are up way more and the future there isn't as tentative as it seems to be here.)


----------



## frostrune (Oct 27, 2009)

I never think to look for the OOC thread and it seems I've missed a number of posts.  Oh well...

MY VOTES..

Ruleset: Pathfinder (I'd like to give it a try)

Location: In order of preference - Yahoo groups, paizo, anywhere else, EN world.  This game is the only reason I come to EN World anymore.


my contact info:  not too creative or net anonymous either; joshrossman at yahoo DOT com


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2009)

My Votes:
*Vote 1: Ruleset*
1) Pathfinder RPG
I will add to the majority here. I would like to try out Pathfinder. And With the skill consolidation, Joviik will get a ton of skill ranks. I just have to remember the _small_ changes rather than the big ones.

*Vote 2: Location*
1) ENWorld

My preference is to stay at ENWorld. I do come here regularly for my other games, and I don't go to the other boards. And I know from past experience that games moved off site don't fare as well. Now with Hew at the Helm, and a tight group, I am hopeful it will thrive no matter where. I have a yahoo account but am not sure how the message boards work. I would need a paizo account I suppose. But I have no real preference between them.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*Vote 1: Ruleset*
1) Pathfinder RPG (though I will need a week or two to get the actual rulebook, I'm prettty adept from working from the SRD and Beta)

*Vote 2: Location*
1) ENWorld - I prefer to remain here, despite the instability issues we've had, mainly because all of my games are here. I really don't relish the idea of having to go to a whole different board just for this one game.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, it is pretty clear on the rules front: 4-0 to Pathfinder RPG. I will post details on how I want you to move across shortly.

In terms of location, it was 2-1-1 for ENWorld, Paizo, Yahoo Groups. ENWorld wins. I guess we just keep our eyes open to any future instability and be aware that if the site does get ultra-flakey again then we will move, but for now, we stay.

Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

hewligan said:


> In terms of location, it was 2-1-1 for ENWorld, Paizo, Yahoo Groups. ENWorld wins. I guess we just keep our eyes open to any future instability and be aware that if the site does get ultra-flakey again then we will move, but for now, we stay.




Yes, I'd definitely like to give ENWorld another 3 months. I know Morrus is making some changes, and hopefully he will get enough community supporters to justify everything he wants to do. If after the new year we are still having site issues, I will seriously consider playing this game elsewhere instead.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2009)

Converting to Pathfinder RPG for Hook Mountain Massacre

Paizo provide a FREE Pathfinder Roleplaying Conversion Guide download on their website. Yes, it does require you create an account, but it is free and provides the best route available for us to convert your characters to PRPG.

Please follow this guide, but with one change: DO NOT ADD ANY ADDITIONAL POINTS TO YOUR ATTRIBUTES (so ignore the table at the top of page 4). The reason for this is that I already have a house-rule in play here that gives you +1 to any attribute every even level, so you are actually exactly in-line with a Pathfinder PC by level 6 anyhow.

LEVEL UP

Please also level up to level 7, except for Kael, who remains level 6 for the time being. There is an SRD online for Pathfinder HERE. Use this to help level up, or to tweak your conversion if you wish a bit more information and control.

For Kael - please feel free to select ANY sorcerer bloodline, but please also post an in-game explanation of how and why it applies so that I can incorporate it as flavour in the game.

Remember to add all new equipment and treasure (after donations/gifts/magic purchases/etc.).

Any questions at all, please post here, and feel free to throw out ideas, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

It will be this weekend before I have any time to look into the conversion. But I assume it is going to take everyone a little bit of time!


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It will be this weekend before I have any time to look into the conversion. But I assume it is going to take everyone a little bit of time!




I am guessing it will be a couple of weeks before the next adventure starts fully. I still have some work today re-jigging the adventure, and I am sure that updating the characters will take at least a week or more. There are going to be lots of issues/questions with conversion - it is harder than just starting fresh, but these characters are too cool to jettison!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

Agreed. I like each and everyone of our PCs, and the way they have developed over the last couple of adventures.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 30, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I am guessing it will be a couple of weeks before the next adventure starts fully. I still have some work today re-jigging the adventure, and I am sure that updating the characters will take at least a week or more. There are going to be lots of issues/questions with conversion - it is harder than just starting fresh, but these characters are too cool to jettison!




They are too cool to jettison indeed. Actually I am almost done. But Rogues are easy to convert. I suspect Kael will be the hardest to convert. My big thing was the skills, having to re-do those with adding and deleting anfd changing the ranks and what not. But I think I am all done expect for my feat and rogue talents.

So I put it to the group (again): What should I take? I haven't played many rogues. Now Sneak Attack now works against undead (a little late  ) and other things, so I want to maximze that. But in a few levels I will get two attacks per round and that messes up feinting. here are my three ideas:

Option 1: Dodge, Mobility, And Spring Attack -get in close and stab to gain flanking bonuses and minimize damage.

Option 2: Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense and maybe Weapon Focus- this lets me get in a second shot when I can to have a second attack with sneak attack. By 9th level with Improved TWF, I can have 4 attacks. 

Option 3: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, precise Shot,- become a archer at times. Kael is our primary range guy right now. This would back him up. Shoot at distance to get the drop and then as I close go back to the dagger.

Option 4: Dagger master: Point Blank Shot, Rapid shot and Quick draw- Eventually this would stack with TWF, but throw daggers like crazy. Two daggers a round until I close. 

I am almost leaning towards option 2. This lets me feint when alone to gain sneak attack, but if I get the drop on them, or an flanking I have two chances for that nice sneak attack damage (4d6 now). Since Jovik tends to end up with Jokad on the front line (I am still not sure how or why that happened- I blame that first goblin I went toe to toe with at Sandpoint)

But as always I want my team mates advice, how can Jovik best help the group?


----------



## frostrune (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking at some of my conversion stuff now.  PF seems very cool.  I have a re-spec question for Hew...

Imp. unarmed strike has never seemed to work out like I hoped.  I'd like to drop it and choose something else if that is OK?  Probably Great cleave.

Also, previous incarnations of the RGR forced you to take 1 of 2 options at 2nd  level: two weapon fighting or rapid shot.  PF provides more options and I'd prefer to go with Quick draw.  Therefore Jokad would no longer be a two weapon fighter (never have anyway) and go with quick draw.  The logic is thus...  with this new cool spear I see my first round of attack probably throwing this thing and maybe invoking the Pulse of despair.  Quickly snatch out my sword and I am ready for rd 2 without wasting a move action and thus losing my iterative attack.

Assuming you are OK with all the above, final feat selection for Jokad would most likely be:

Totem Spirit - 1st regional
Power Attack - 1st 
Cleave - 1st human bonus
Iron Will - 3rd
Great Cleave - 5th
Quick Draw - RGR bonus
Vital Strike - 7th


Fenris - two weapon fighting is bad a$$, but mobility and spring attack might keep you alive longer.  Tough call there.

Friadoc - I know you asked for our thoughts as well but I haven't even treid looking at the magic sections yet.  Too much for my puny brain.  Sorry.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 30, 2009)

frostrune said:


> ...
> Assuming you are OK with all the above, final feat selection for Jokad would most likely be:
> ...




Absolutely - fine by me, and in perfect keeping with the way he has been played to date, so go for it.



frostrune said:


> ...
> Fenris - two weapon fighting is bad a$$, but mobility and spring attack might keep you alive longer.  Tough call there.
> ...




One thing to note is that rogues now get 1d8, so survivability should be a little better toe-to-toe for Jovik.

Note, as before, when determining hit-points you round up the mid-point of the dice (except full at 1st), so 1d4=3, 1d6=4,1d8=5,1d10=6,etc.....

Friadoc definitely has the hardest job with Kael, but we are all here to offer him advise.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 30, 2009)

Hew,

I think I have Jokad updated to PF and ready to roll.  Where do you want the stats posted?  Here, the RG thread, or elsewhere?  Are we moving this game?


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey, Folks, 

I should be hammering into the conversion some tonight, as I've finished a fair bulk of the edits on the Litorian Patronage project and I'm just putting some final touches on my environmental chapter for the editor of my work (can't exactly design and develop my own stuff, can I?).

Anyhow, all is good and I'm sure between us all, I should get Kael in short order.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 30, 2009)

hewligan said:


> One thing to note is that rogues now get 1d8, so survivability should be a little better toe-to-toe for Jovik.
> 
> Note, as before, when determining hit-points you round up the mid-point of the dice (except full at 1st), so 1d4=3, 1d6=4,1d8=5,1d10=6,etc.....




Oh yeah. I made sure to include all that. And at every level I chose to take the HP over the skill point. So Jovik between the level and conversion went up 19 HP  And his AC went up by 5 which will also help a lot.

I posted Jovik in the same spot, just sblocked the older version for reference.
Once I nail my feats I am good to go.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 31, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Oh yeah. I made sure to include all that. And at every level I chose to take the HP over the skill point. So Jovik between the level and conversion went up 19 HP  And his AC went up by 5 which will also help a lot.
> 
> I posted Jovik in the same spot, just sblocked the older version for reference.
> Once I nail my feats I am good to go.




This is an important point for everyone - the FAVOURED CLASS mechanic allows you to pick 1 class, probably the class you started with at level 1, but not necessarily. Any time you level up in that class you get to select either 1 extra hit point, or 1 extra skill rank. Please be sure to incorporate this rule.

I may, in later games (not this one) house-rule this mechanic to make the skill point selection more attractive, perhaps offering 2 skill ranks instead, or the ability to add a non-class skill as a class-skill (gaining +3 to rolls). At the moment it is pretty obvious that everyone will just pick the hit point option.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2009)

hewligan said:


> This is an important point for everyone - the FAVOURED CLASS mechanic allows you to pick 1 class, probably the class you started with at level 1, but not necessarily. Any time you level up in that class you get to select either 1 extra hit point, or 1 extra skill rank. Please be sure to incorporate this rule.
> 
> I may, in later games (not this one) house-rule this mechanic to make the skill point selection more attractive, perhaps offering 2 skill ranks instead, or the ability to add a non-class skill as a class-skill (gaining +3 to rolls). At the moment it is pretty obvious that everyone will just pick the hit point option.




I don't know if it is that obvious. We all are playing humans and get an extra skill at each level so that helps. And in future levels I may take a skill point here or there. But for Jovik as a human with a 14 Int, I got 11 points a level. If I was say a dwarven cleric with a 10 int, the 2 skill points a level doesn't go very far and the skill option would be more attractive. With a whole paryy of humans the HP option works better. 

I also think that in a larger party, Jovik at least would pick more skill points (7 points would have maxed out another skill). But with 4 of us, and Jovik functioning as the secondary fighter, I needed the HP. But if you house rule it I will be more likely to pick skill points definitely.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the reason it might seem obvious that we'd mostly choose hit points is due to how skills are now for Pathfinder, since we get a modest amount of bonus when we put a single point into just a class skill. Myself, I'm leaning toward the hit points, but I'm not fully sold, to do it.

Then again, it's low on my list of priorities, too. While I love what they've done for the sorcerer, it'd almost seem herculean, if not for my having just edited a manuscript. *chuckles*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2009)

The hit points definitely sound good, but I also know I've been frustrated with the low amount of skills Danth has had...so, I'll have to take a look once I have a chance to do the conversion, but he may use a few of those skill points.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 2, 2009)

I will be choosing the hp option.  Where do we post our revised charcaters?


----------



## hewligan (Nov 3, 2009)

frostrune said:


> I will be choosing the hp option.  Where do we post our revised charcaters?




Ideally please post afresh in the character thread. Do not overwrite old characters if you can - just for clarity so that I can check the conversion.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm hoping to get the conversion started on Danth tonight. I've been a little swamped with work the last few days.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Ideally please post afresh in the character thread. Do not overwrite old characters if you can - just for clarity so that I can check the conversion.




I posted Jovik in the same post, but kept the old version in an sblock, is that OK? Just made my sig links easier  But I can post a new version if you like. I will up date his last feats tonight and he should be ready to go.

P.S. I bought a sap as well


----------



## hewligan (Nov 4, 2009)

Fenris said:


> I posted Jovik in the same post, but kept the old version in an sblock, is that OK? Just made my sig links easier  But I can post a new version if you like. I will up date his last feats tonight and he should be ready to go.
> 
> P.S. I bought a sap as well




I really like the way you have posted Jovik, and yes, I noticed the sap


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

I got a lot of work done on Danth last night. Just need to make some decisions...going Pathfinder ways kinda nixes taking the Radiant Servant prestige class, since a lot of things Danth will be able to do under Pathfinder rules are things that Radiant Servant allowed over cleric.

With that said, I will probably get Danth finished up and reposted this weekend. Hewligan, since clerics no longer are allowed Heavy Armor, I'm guessing you don't have issue with me changing Danth's mw Banded Mail into a mw Breastplate, right?


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 4, 2009)

I should have Kael up, soon. I've been working through things, trying to find the right balance, based on what Kael has done before and where he is going. But, it's shaping up.

I've a progym to write today, as well as some revisions on a design project, but I'm working down the path.

On a side note: Nice updates, so far, in the IC thread, everyone.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2009)

I have Jokad up in the RG thread.  Hew - please note the Rage power Intimidating Glare.  Probably will be using that a lot.  Power AT, Cleave, and Great Cleave are VERY different as well.  Vital Strike feat + Impaler of Thorns = cool 

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, there are a lot of interesting feat choices in Pathfinder. Overall, I really like the rules changes they have made. The changes from Turn Undead to Channel Energy are rockin'.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I got a lot of work done on Danth last night. Just need to make some decisions...going Pathfinder ways kinda nixes taking the Radiant Servant prestige class, since a lot of things Danth will be able to do under Pathfinder rules are things that Radiant Servant allowed over cleric.
> 
> With that said, I will probably get Danth finished up and reposted this weekend. Hewligan, since clerics no longer are allowed Heavy Armor, I'm guessing you don't have issue with me changing Danth's mw Banded Mail into a mw Breastplate, right?




On the armour front - of course.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

hewligan said:


> On the armour front - of course.




Super!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 5, 2009)

I will be out of the country next week Wednesday, and perhaps Thursday. Also out of the country again on Friday, returning Sunday, so there is a chance of no posts at all after Tuesday night and until the following Monday night.

Before then I will post up Kael's end-game post, as well as a tie-up final end-game post.

When I return I will check the final characters (so you have until then), and start a new thread, with the new game.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, Hewligan. I should definitely have Danth converted by then.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 5, 2009)

Travel safe and well, Hewligan!

I'll be done by then, promise.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, am I seeing things wrong and doing it wrong?

Is it me or should sorcerer's avoid item creation now?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

I've never been much for the item creation rules at all, so I haven't perused them in Pathfinder. What are you seeing different?


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2009)

It just seems like I don't meet the prerequisits to have item creation feats, even though I'm a sorcerer, but I could be hosed on something. I'll use fresher eyes in the morning.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> It just seems like I don't meet the prerequisits to have item creation feats, even though I'm a sorcerer, but I could be hosed on something. I'll use fresher eyes in the morning.




I just looked at them, and there is nothing preventing a sorcerer from using them. The only prerequisite on the Item Creation Feats are a certain caster level. You could be wizard, sorcerer, cleric, druid or even bard, I suppose.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2009)

I probably should have said that I'm done here. *grins* All went well, I only lost one feat, which I should gain back when I hit 7th, so it's all good.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2009)

So ends Part 2. Part 3 will start shortly. I am in Scotland this weekend, so a new thread will be created next week with the first IC post. I will also review your characters next week, but provisional checks indicate they are all fine.

Part 3 should be fun. Lots of combat, some sick enemies, and much more reveal on the true nature of the evil that lies behind this madness.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm STOKED!

Danth should be finished by the time you get back from your trip. Have a fun time, and be safe!


----------



## frostrune (Nov 16, 2009)

Guys,

I am out Mon, Tues, Wed this week.  Will be back to regular posting on Thursday.

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm still working on the new Danth, but I'm getting really close!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 17, 2009)

Good evening all. I am back from Scotland, and then my parents' evening at the local school, and almost ready to rock and roll with part III: The Hook Mountain Massacre. I will post a link in this thread to the new IC thread either tomorrow (Wed) or Thursday. As is usual, the first post will be largely a scene-setter, with the adventure kicking off proper when you guys start guiding me.

Are we nearly ready to rock and roll? Are we ready for some savage obscenity?

I know I am!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

I've got a few last bits to finish up on Danth. I should have him up tonight (unless my date tonight goes really well! ) or tomorrow evening at the latest.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 17, 2009)

I am ready and Jovik is ready as well.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm good to go.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm the late one, as always. But I'll get Danth finished up tonight!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 18, 2009)

*New IC Thread: Part 3 Begins*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/268190-pathfinder-hewligans-rise-runelords-hook-mountain-massacre.html

The only post so far is the recap and OOC/Character/Previous IC links. First game post tomorrow. Feel free to post IC if you want (or wait until tomorrow if you prefer) - I will incorporate any additional posts you make into the story (or ignore if no impact).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

Good deal. Like I said, I'll finish up Danth tonight, so I can be ready for the game to continue tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright, I've got the new and improbed Danth updated in the rogue's galley. He made need a few tweaks, but mostly he is ready to go I think.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 24, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> I'm good to go.




Friadoc - are you still with us? The game has been going for about 5 days now without any post from you.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm still here, folks, and I didn't think I'd let time get away from me that badly. I'll get my first post up here, soon.

I swear, I'd look, come up with an idea of what to say, and then next thing I know it's the next day.

Anyhow, I'll get up to speed, quick.

I'm getting the hang of balancing work and classes a lot better, fortunately, though, it's a holiday coming up, which should make things easier for me.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> I'm getting the hang of balancing work and classes a lot better, fortunately, though, it's a holiday coming up, which should make things easier for me.




Good luck with the balancing act, Friadoc!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 25, 2009)

This is my busy period too. Leave the house at 7, home at 8 (not 1 hour later, before some cheeky sod says that). It tends to last through until the end of the year, and then gets normal again. 2 months of mayhem every year, repeat until retirement.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Usually November and December are my slow months, but not so much this year.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, Hewligan,

I just thought I'd check here and make sure you're cool with it, but I was planning on using Burnt Offerings as a starting point for my tabletop group here locally and figured it'd be best to let you know.

I figure that it shouldn't be an issue, as we're a good ways away from that part of the Adventure Path, but if there's an issue, or if you'd prefer me not to look at the adventure, then let me know.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

Won't you catch up to where we are now in like 3 or 4 play sessions, though?


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 17, 2009)

Not likely, as Burnt Offerings is #1 in the Adventure Path and we just started #3. Plus, there is a significant chance that I might just use the Sandoint locality and area of Varisia and ignore the whole AP it's self.

I'm still deciding on that, but I figured I'd play it safe and let hewligan know, so as to avoid any issues. I've not cracked the adventure at this point and I've owned it since it was published.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool, cool. They have been fun (grotesque) adventures thus far!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2009)

It's funny, but my question is sort of a moot point now, since I found two different APs that I'm most likely going to use.

Plus, I have them with me, instead of in storage, which is where RotRL's is.

Odds are I'm using the Council of Thieves AP or the Second Darkness one.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Fenris, nice rolls with the daggers!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey Fenris, nice rolls with the daggers!






I know! Thanks. i debated for a full day on whether to attack or not. But when you have that kind of opportunity as a rogue you kind of have to take it. I just hope I can drop him or I will find out how fast Jovik can run


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2009)

Fenris said:


> I know! Thanks. i debated for a full day on whether to attack or not. But when you have that kind of opportunity as a rogue you kind of have to take it. I just hope I can drop him or I will find out how fast Jovik can run




As someone who, normally, exclusively plays rogues...I know exactly how you feel, exactly.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 18, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Hey, Hewligan,
> 
> I just thought I'd check here and make sure you're cool with it, but I was planning on using Burnt Offerings as a starting point for my tabletop group here locally and figured it'd be best to let you know.
> 
> ...





Obviously there is some fore-shadowing that is explained in the first book, such as discussing the BBEG, overarching plot, etc. I believe there is a summary of each adventure as well, but I would trust you just to skip that part and I am sure you wouldn't let any knowledge interfere in-game.

As Friadoc mentions, though, will you not be caught up to this game in no time, or are you looking at a 1-shot?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> As someone who, normally, exclusively plays rogues...I know exactly how you feel, exactly.




I've gotten into playing rogues a lot more, or rogue/fighter combos. You can do a lot with a rogue. They are a fun class.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I've gotten into playing rogues a lot more, or rogue/fighter combos. You can do a lot with a rogue. They are a fun class.




yeah I love my fighter/rogue in the Constables game. He is tough, versitile and fun.

Oh and ornery


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2009)

Fenris said:


> yeah I love my fighter/rogue in the Constables game. He is tough, versitile and fun.
> 
> Oh and ornery




I have a [PATHFINDER] dwarf Fighter 4/ Rogue 4 in one game, and he has proven himself tougher than any of the dedicated fighters in the group. Oh, and I think he is even more ornery than Braz!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 19, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Obviously there is some fore-shadowing that is explained in the first book, such as discussing the BBEG, overarching plot, etc. I believe there is a summary of each adventure as well, but I would trust you just to skip that part and I am sure you wouldn't let any knowledge interfere in-game.
> 
> As Friadoc mentions, though, will you not be caught up to this game in no time, or are you looking at a 1-shot?




I was planning on using it was a one-shot, introduction to the area and then do my own adventures from there...however, that plan has totally changed as I'm going to run Council of Thieves and see how Westcrown feels for me.  Plus, it's full Pathfinder RPG rules, so it'll make it easier for me, too.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't looked through Council of Thieves at all...you'll have to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll share my thoughts on it, once I finish reading the B@st@rds of Erebus and get a feel for the overall AP. Cool?

Either through a PM or, if the others are interest, here.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Have I ever mentioned how much Jovik and Jokad remind me of Grey Mouser and Fafhrd?


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 9, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much Jovik and Jokad remind me of Grey Mouser and Fafhrd?




You and me, both.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 10, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> You and me, both.




I was in a bookshop on Monday and saw a rather snazzy looking version of Lankhmar on the shelf. I was SOOOOO tempted to buy it, although I probably have an old copy in the attic of my mother's house.

But yeah, there is more than just a little of Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser about them, but perhaps with a little more "good" than "neutral" about them (although Jovik does like to push things a little at times).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

It is a really good companionship, to be sure. I'm actually amazed by how well our group works together. In all the games that I DM and play, very few parties I've seen work together as one as well as we do.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2010)

hewligan said:


> But yeah, there is more than just a little of Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser about them, but perhaps with a little more "good" than "neutral" about them (although Jovik does like to push things a little at times).




Who Jovik? 

Yeah, Jokad and Jovik have an extra bond in the already tight group. Queenie is quite jealous of this game and is sick of hearing me talk about it all the time because I am having so much fun.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 10, 2010)

Rhun said:


> It is a really good companionship, to be sure. I'm actually amazed by how well our group works together. In all the games that I DM and play, very few parties I've seen work together as one as well as we do.




We're a right fine group of adventurers, that's for sure. I think part of it is, ICly, we've no need or reason to change each other and we mesh fairly well on the base level. We're a hodgepodge of interesting folks with a good ability to work well together. It's awesome.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Fenris said:


> Yeah, Jokad and Jovik have an extra bond in the already tight group. Queenie is quite jealous of this game and is sick of hearing me talk about it all the time because I am having so much fun.




Tell Queenie that's just too bad!


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 12, 2010)

hewligan said:


> OOC: *After *this battle with the Grauls, assuming he survives and participates, Kael will be leveling up to 7. We may be a week or two away from this happening, but I thought perhaps Friadoc would like a little time to think about what options he would like to take, etc. Any questions regarding the level-up process please ask in the OOC thread.




I'd definitely like a leveling outline; I know we've had a previous one, but to say that I normally suck at finding it is an understatement. 

I'll look at a few ideas of what I plan to do with Kael on this front, as I've several ideas.

Thanks for the heads-up.

In Character post to follow in a bit, once I'm out of my Abnormal Psych class.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Kael doesn't get 4th level spells until he is 8th level though, right? I seem to recall sorcerers are a level behind wizards in that aspect.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 13, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Kael doesn't get 4th level spells until he is 8th level though, right? I seem to recall sorcerers are a level behind wizards in that aspect.




That is correct. Take a look here at the Pathfinder SRD page for Sorcerer.

Basically, at 7th level Kael will get:

1 extra bloodline feat (the list is based on the bloodline you chose)
1 extra bloodline spell
1 extra 2nd level spell per day
1 extra 3rd level spell per day
1d6 hp
2+int modifier skill points

Spells after levelling will be: 6x1st, 6x2nd, 4x3rd

Take a look, post your ideas, and the guys can critique.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2010)

More fireballs. Cool.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I just say that the _healer's blessing_ domain power rocks! I finally feel like I'm getting all I can out of my curative spells. 


Also, just an FYI that I will be out-of-town with very limited internet access 02/18 thru 02/22. I will try to log in when I can, but wanted to at least give you guys a head's up!


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm working on Kael's leveling right now.  

For his HP, I roll it, right? Or is it a particular formula?


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 7, 2010)

I found the HP rulings, again. I swear, I ask this each time, don't I?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry I've been slow posting of late everyone. Real life has been whooping up on me. I'm going to make a concerted effort to post at least once a day in this game, though...even if it kills me!


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 8, 2010)

Kael's update is done and done.  He's gonna be a bit better, in theory, with his rays now, too.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 8, 2010)

*Snake Lady*

Hew she has a will save of +16?  That's immunity, a 17th level caster with a 28 in the appropiate attribute, would still only cause her to fail on a 1.
You say you toned her down?  Remind me to never play a Paizio adventure.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey RJ! Glad to see you following along. Paizo is well known for their tough adventures. This adventure path has been a killer...lucky for us, the four of us players seem to operate very well together. That helps. Still, the boss encounters have been super tough!


----------



## hewligan (Mar 8, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Hew she has a will save of +16?  That's immunity, a 17th level caster with a 28 in the appropiate attribute, would still only cause her to fail on a 1.
> You say you toned her down?  Remind me to never play a Paizio adventure.




Ha ha ha, yeah! They can be player-killers in the hands of cruel GMs, but if you play them in the spirit as they are written (which is hard online), the writers clearly give some possible routes that can be taken to neutralise foes, or perhaps even things up with creative role-playing. Given than on a forum game this approach does not work so well, I am careful to instead make sure that there is perhaps a slight rebalancing of some aspects of the adventures.

The current adventure, Hook Mountain, is being run by me only in parts. The actual adventure is a rare mess from Paizo. It was written by one of my favourite writers, but he messed up on the word-count and about 1/3rd had to be cut. The continuity of the adventure was completely lost. For example, he had originally written an early encounter with the sister of Xanesha, the snake lady you reference above, but that entire encounter aspect was cut.

Anyway, out of interest, here is the stop part of Xanesha's stat block.

Xanesha	CR 10
Lamia matriarch sorcerer 2
Always Ce Large monstrous humanoid (shapechanger) 
Init +6; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Listen +2, Spot +2

Defense AC 26, touch 16, flat-footed 20
(+1 armor, +1 deflection, +6 Dex, +9 natural, –1 size) 
hp 142 (12d8+2d4+48) 
Fort +11 (+13 against poison), Ref +15, Will +16 
Immune mind-affecting effects; SR 18

In other words - an INSANELY tough foe. You should check out the Paizo forums. There is a forum for Rise of the Runelords, with a long-running obituary thread. Xanesha has been the death of many, many adventurers.

I quite like the idea in DnD that not all encounters should be balanced. I like that on occasion a foe is far too strong for a party, as long as you provide an escape route for them and actually reward the players for being wise enough to ascertain that they are out of their depths. Not everything should always be solvable by combat.

Glad you are following!


----------



## hewligan (Mar 8, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> I found the HP rulings, again. I swear, I ask this each time, don't I?




 I find it quite charming.... like an old lady who cannot find her false teeth


----------



## hewligan (Mar 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Sorry I've been slow posting of late everyone. Real life has been whooping up on me. I'm going to make a concerted effort to post at least once a day in this game, though...even if it kills me!




Tell me about it! I just started a new job last week and it is insane. I leave earlier in the morning, arrive home later, study during my commutes for professional exams, and then worse of all I find myself dreaming about work! It is my first time managing a team of other people as well. Great opportunity, but draining. 

I too am trying to make sure the game will not suffer, but we are all adults and I am sure we all understand that real-life throws us some curve-balls on occasion and that when this happens a 'game' definitely takes the back seat.

I highly recommend that you don't let it kill you  If you need to slow down on posting for a few weeks, then do so. We will fill in for you for a bit, as long as we know you are returning.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 8, 2010)

hewligan said:


> I find it quite charming.... like an old lady who cannot find her false teeth




Why thank you, so very much.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

hewligan said:


> In other words - an INSANELY tough foe. You should check out the Paizo forums. There is a forum for Rise of the Runelords, with a long-running obituary thread. Xanesha has been the death of many, many adventurers.
> 
> I quite like the idea in DnD that not all encounters should be balanced. I like that on occasion a foe is far too strong for a party, as long as you provide an escape route for them and actually reward the players for being wise enough to ascertain that they are out of their depths. Not everything should always be solvable by combat.
> 
> Glad you are following!





Honestly, my gut feeling is that it isn't necessarily Xanesha that was insanely tough, but the way the adventure works. First, we fought the Scarecrow, who was tough in his own rights, and used a lot of our resources, including the killing of Kael. Then, we had to fight the "bell-throwers" on the stairs. And then we capped it off by facing Xanesha down a party member, and fairly low on resources.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes Rhun, but look at the true stat block.  Jokad would have needed a 14 or better raging I believe.  As for Kael doesn't look like he could have contributed to the fight if he was alive.  SR 18 and high saves.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, hewligan, for my part in the slowness.

The only issues here are my own, between Winter term ending and my working a lot of Spring break (both for my student jobs and the development I'm doing on Rite Publishing's Litorians patronage project), I've been distracted. Spring term starts tomorrow, too.

But, I'll get my head back in the game. Sorry.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2010)

My apologies guys and especially to you Hewligan. Life has been so very crazy of late. My girlfriend underwent spinal fusion surgery and I basically lived at the hospital for a week. So my apologies for not letting yo guys knowm but I always had that intention to come home and post and was just too worn out. I am here now and am jumping back in to all this.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2010)

No worries, Friadoc or Fenris! I've had plenty going on in my own life keeping me busy.

I would like to take this opportunity to say it has been a pleasure playing with all of you guys. This has been one of the best done games I've ever been in, and both our DM and my fellow players deserve mad props for that. Thanks for an incredible gaming experience!


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 7, 2010)

This has been one of the better games I've played in and that was do to all of you. I'm sorry that it's ended, especially my part in that.

Good luck and good games.


----------

